# Wky gtg 2013



## Mrs. J (Mar 27, 2013)

The WKY GTG will not happen in the Spring. We are thinking it may have to wait till possibly September. July and August are just too HOT!! We will update as soon as we know more.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update, it is a lot of work to put one on. The weekend of the 21st is out for me as I will be in VA for Field Day of the Past.

Tell Jeremy I am still interested in the saws we discussed.

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 27, 2013)

If you have it in the fall, I can ride the rails hobo-style and make it out.


----------



## rburg (Mar 27, 2013)

I am looking forward to it whenever it is.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Mrs. J (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sure y'all could always schedule a small gtg sooner  he's been trying to focus on cutting firewood. Scott brought us a bunch to finish off the year. Thank you!!!!! We are trying to get better prepared for next year. Or we gonna be cold folks!! Fast saws don't keep the family warm


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm sure y'all could always schedule a small gtg sooner  he's been trying to focus on cutting firewood. Scott brought us a bunch to finish off the year. Thank you!!!!! We are trying to get better prepared for next year. Or we gonna be cold folks!! Fast saws don't keep the family warm



tell him that i will be more then happy to bring my splitter and saws to help out,, i don't have much to do for the next couple of weeks and your welcome,,glad to help


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 27, 2013)

needing firewood is a good reason to have a GTG,,, you all get the logs in let us know what length and then time for fun its like killing 2 birds with 1 stone


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 27, 2013)

I might be able to make one this fall. I'm pretty busy right now with the new baby and work stuff.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 27, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> needing firewood is a good reason to have a GTG,,, you all get the logs in let us know what length and then time for fun its like killing 2 birds with 1 stone



Won't work, none of us own a mingo marker or moisture tester.


----------



## Mrs. J (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm. A firewood GTG. I'd even feed ya. I just wonder how quickly it would get turned into a race lol.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Hmm. A firewood GTG. I'd even feed ya. I just wonder how quickly it would get turned into a race lol.



the faster we get the firewood cut the faster we can eat


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

You must have one in June. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You must have one in June. :msp_sneaky:



Let's see, April in VA, May in IN, June in Western KY, where we going in July?


----------



## Mrs. J (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You must have one in June. :msp_sneaky:



Hmm. I will leave that up to the wiggz.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't worry about him. You said food. We can maybe get a stick or two cut between meals:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Let's see, April in VA, May in IN, June in Western KY, where we going in July?



I'm going to Mexico in May.......Sundance in July..... 



Mrs. J said:


> Hmm. I will leave that up to the wiggz.



We know who the boss is D. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mrs. J (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We know who the boss is D. :msp_smile:


Im glad y'all picked up on that


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm more likely able to make that one in the fall.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2013)

June........ :msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> June........ :msp_sneaky:



ohhhh shut the hell up randy,,, no one ask for your opinion:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 30, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> ohhhh shut the hell up randy,,, no one ask for your opinion:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June


----------



## rburg (Mar 30, 2013)

June and WKy can make for a very warm GTG.


----------



## thinkrtinker (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June



No one ever said they did not think you could spell:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June June



Early June. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 30, 2013)

east tn gtg is june,this years gtg will also be the grand opening for my saw and mower shop.


----------



## moody (Mar 30, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Hmm. A firewood GTG. I'd even feed ya. I just wonder how quickly it would get turned into a race lol.



It's not a race........It's a comparison of speed.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> east tn gtg is june,this years gtg will also be the grand opening for my saw and mower shop.



Set a date yet? I need to start saving to cover any speeding tickets in Oak Ridge.


----------



## moody (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Early June. :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm sorry did you say.......


*JUNE!!!*


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 30, 2013)

ill start a thread here in the next few days for the tn gtg with a date. i need to talk to my supplier first so ill know for sure when my stuff will be here. but june 15th is the most likely date.


----------



## Mrs. J (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Early June. :hmm3grin2orange:



Haha. Jers brother is getting married June 8th so that weekend is out for sure. 

You should really talk to Jer. I'm not making the final decision on that one. All I know is spring ain't happenin. Lol.


----------



## rburg (Mar 30, 2013)

I heard Wiggs went to the mill today. I hope he was cutting some firewood for Mrs. J. Glad to see UK is winning their NCAA game against Delaware.


----------



## Mrs. J (Mar 30, 2013)

rburg said:


> I heard Wiggs went to the mill today. I hope he was cutting some firewood for Mrs. J. Glad to see UK is winning their NCAA game against Delaware.



That's the story I get from wiggz. Hopefully a huge trailer load comes home with him  

I've got the game on really loud in the den while I clean house.


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ill start a thread here in the next few days for the tn gtg with a date. i need to talk to my supplier first so ill know for sure when my stuff will be here. but june 15th is the most likely date.



Why don't you wait til it warms up?


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 30, 2013)

this will be the 4th annual june gtg and the weather isnt that hot herein june. your also just about guarrenteed a shower to cool it down if it does get hot.


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> this will be the 4th annual june gtg and the weather isnt that hot herein june. your also just about guarrenteed a shower to cool it down if it does get hot.



I was joking. July and August is when it is hot here.


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 9, 2013)

September 28th is what we are aiming for. So errrbody better come!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> September 28th is what we are aiming for. So errrbody better come!!!



Glenda's sitting here and I'm trying to talk her into coming with......you know Jon and I will be there. I think she will too this year.


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Glenda's sitting here and I'm trying to talk her into coming with......you know Jon and I will be there. I think she will too this year.



I hope so!! She can sit next to me and talk about how dumb chainsaws are  

I think you should talk Jer into going on a cruise with y'all!! If you we're going he might actually wanna go  I wonder if Glenda chose a cruise bc saws aren't allowed on board  
Smart woman!!


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 10, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> I hope so!! She can sit next to me and talk about how dumb chainsaws are
> 
> I think you should talk Jer into going on a cruise with y'all!! If you we're going he might actually wanna go  I wonder if Glenda chose a cruise *bc saws aren't allowed on board*
> Smart woman!!



I never saw that on a brochure.......jus sayin.........


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 10, 2013)

I am going to put this on the calendar, but it may be tough to make it. I will be back in VA the prior weekend for Field Day of the Past and with both my daughters playing volleyball I may be taking one to a tournament that weekend.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 10, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Haha. Jers brother is getting married June 8th so that weekend is out for sure.
> 
> You should really talk to Jer. I'm not making the final decision on that one. All I know is spring ain't happenin. Lol.



I've got my brother's wedding the same day (June 8) in Eastern NC so I doubt I can run two directions in two weekends....:frown:


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got my brother's wedding the same day (June 8) in Eastern NC so I doubt I can run two directions in two weekends....:frown:



It will be in September not June.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 29, 2013)

September 28th. Lunch will be BBQ and the sides. Ill provide all the paper supplies. We will pass the hat and take donations for food and wood cost. 


You bring: drinks. Drinks. Drinks. Desserts. Chips. Dip. Anything to help make the day more fun. 

I think someone mentioned boiling something for that night??? More power to ya.  

Zip code 42071


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 29, 2013)

RSVP. Add your name to the list. 

Mrs. J 
Wiggz


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 29, 2013)

mr & mrs 08f150

now this is just a possible so don't hold me to it,,,, but uncle stash MIGHT be there,,, he is going to see how things goes first,, he will be shacking up with us,,, he was saying before that he may bring his 2 older boys,,, keep your fingers crossed that he can make it,,,, he is a hoot to be around


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 29, 2013)

Mrs. J 
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.


----------



## moody (Jun 29, 2013)

Mrs. J 
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2013)

Mrs. J 
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 29, 2013)

Mrs. J
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon 
Barney, without the wife or dog.......


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 29, 2013)

Mrs. J
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon 
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 2, 2013)

Where is rburg


----------



## rburg (Jul 2, 2013)

Asleep in his recliner. I plan on being there if I can get the day off. Do we get to try out the mower and has it been ported yet?


----------



## Macman125 (Jul 2, 2013)

What parts of WK is this? I have a lot of family that lives in beaver dam (smack dab in the middle of owensboro and bolingreen). If it is halfway close I might just be able to make it and visit them at the same time.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in if I can get a co-pilot? Where u at Young? Scott u wanna ride?


----------



## Macman125 (Jul 2, 2013)

Whats up Joe?


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jul 2, 2013)

maclovercp125 said:


> Whats up Joe?[/QUOTE
> I'm doing good. Did u get the starter fixed on the mac?


----------



## Macman125 (Jul 2, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> maclovercp125 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up Joe?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 3, 2013)

rburg said:


> Asleep in his recliner. I plan on being there if I can get the day off. Do we get to try out the mower and has it been ported yet?



It's a scary scary machine!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 3, 2013)

Zip code 42071. Probably few hours from beaver Dam.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 3, 2013)

Where is young? And komatsu. And Wendell. and Virginia peeps.  

And TK and the woodchuckr' guy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 3, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Where is young? And komatsu. And Wendell. and Virginia peeps.
> 
> And TK and the woodchuckr' guy.



It's just a slow time of year for the site.......everyone is doing the summer thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's just a slow time of year for the site.......everyone is doing the summer thing.



Then there are wakos like us that have nothing better to do, lol


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 3, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Then there are wakos like us that have nothing better to do, lol



Ain't that the dang truth. :msp_sneaky:

I'm gonna be gone for a bit over a week....no internet access at all. I'll be going thru AS withdrawals in two days......in four I'll get the shakes....... 

:cool2:


----------



## cowroy (Jul 3, 2013)

Mrs. J
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon 
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)
cowroy - possibly wife and kids - hopefully


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 3, 2013)

well it looks like I will have a half truck load of crap,,, I mean parts for any suckers,, wait,, I meant takers,, I am not going to bring all of it back home,, so who every shows up better take this stuff home with them,,,
now on a brighter note,, josh aka uncle has it on the calendar,,, I am keeping my fingers crossed he can make it down,,, he probably won't be able to sleep since he is used to all of the big city noises:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,, I might just string him up a hammock on the front porch to sleep in,,, naw,, I won't be that mean,,, I just hope he and the boys are up for a big breakfast sat morn,,, bacon,,eggs,,pancakes,, sausage,,ect,,ect


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 3, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> mr & mrs 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...



short list,,,, good,, more bbq and pie for me:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 3, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> short list,,,, good,, more bbq and pie for me:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



It's a short list now.........there will be plenty there I bet.


----------



## moody (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's a short list now.........there will be plenty there I bet.



Just means I have a better chance at sneaking in the top 5


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's a short list now.........there will be plenty there I bet.



always,, that's what makes it so much fun


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 3, 2013)

Mrs. J
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon 
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)
cowroy - possibly wife and kids - hopefully
The Dodgegeeks


----------



## young (Jul 3, 2013)

im down. and i think scott and joe are going to be there too.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jul 3, 2013)

young said:


> im down. and i think scott and joe are going to be there too.



I will pick you kids up.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Going to do my best to make it down this year.

Mrs. J
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)
cowroy - possibly wife and kids - hopefully
The Dodgegeeks 
Andyshine77


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 3, 2013)

Mrs. J
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)
cowroy - possibly wife and kids - hopefully
The Dodgegeeks 
Andyshine77
Work Saw Collector
Hedgerow
Levi
Scott
Joe
Young


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> mr & mrs 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...



Thanks for fixing the list Matt. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 3, 2013)

Mrs. J
Wiggz
mr & mrs 08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)
cowroy - possibly wife and kids - hopefully
The Dodgegeeks 
Andyshine77
Work Saw Collector
Hedgerow (with his ass kicking 6-cube he don't have yet)
Levi
Scott
Joe
Young
Uncle Mustache

Fixed it again...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> mr & mrs 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...



If we are talking cool factor and apperances I got that 6 cube in the bag. :msp_wub:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 3, 2013)

When is this GTG, I forgot?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 3, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> When is this GTG, I forgot?



Found it Sep.28th.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> mr & mrs 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...



Fixed for accuracy :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## moody (Jul 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> mr & mrs 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...





Mastermind said:


> Fixed for accuracy :msp_rolleyes:



Fixed your typo :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 3, 2013)

moody said:


> Fixed your typo :msp_biggrin:



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## moody (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> LMAO!!!!!!



I think that's a rep worthy post


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> mr & mrs 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...




dang list of chicken legged midgets is getting longer


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 7, 2013)

Gonna be quite a few. Was hoping for 50 members. May be a possibility


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Fixed for accuracy :msp_rolleyes:



You are a lucky man since I don't do GTGs, I have some stout 6 cubes, one that is pretty insane.

Oh well talk is cheap, hope you fare well.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 7, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> You are a lucky man since I don't do GTGs, I have some stout 6 cubes, one that is pretty insane.
> 
> Oh well talk is cheap, hope you fare well.



You need to come on down there and hang out. I'm sure you'd have a great time. Make sure to leave those big Sachs at home. Wouldn't want to embarrass the new saws


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Gonna be quite a few. Was hoping for 50 members. May be a possibility



I will go up to the zoo and circus and see how many long haired midgets I can sign up


----------



## Termite (Jul 7, 2013)

Add my name to the list. I plan on being there.


----------



## moody (Jul 7, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> You are a lucky man since I don't do GTGs, I have some stout 6 cubes, one that is pretty insane.
> 
> Oh well talk is cheap, hope you fare well.



Show me :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been to a lot of fantastic GTGs, but Wiggs takes the cake. I've made the 5 hour drive 3 times now. It's worth it. Between the fine country location, excellent host and hostess, big wood, small wood, racing cants, it just doesn't get any better. It's always well attended too. In NO WAY is this to take away from many other *fantastic *GTGs


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 7, 2013)

moody said:


> Show me :cool2:




Well you can tell were he's from.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I've been to a lot of fantastic GTGs, but Wiggs takes the cake. I've made the 5 hour drive 3 times now. It's worth it. Between the fine country location, excellent host and hostess, big wood, small wood, racing cants, it just doesn't get any better. It's always well attended too. In NO WAY is this to take away from many other *fantastic *GTGs



the only thing missing is a bunch of fat chicks in bikinis on dancing poles
I agree brad,, they are always a hoot to go to,, I may not have the fastest saws there but its still fun to go to,,, I am hoping someone will have a 395xp there to try out,, for some reason I have my heart on getting one


----------



## moody (Jul 7, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> the only thing missing is a bunch of fat chicks in bikinis on dancing poles
> I agree brad,, they are always a hoot to go to,, I may not have the fastest saws there but its still fun to go to,,, I am hoping someone will have a 395xp there to try out,, for some reason I have my heart on getting one



Stock or modified?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 7, 2013)

moody said:


> Stock or modified?



either or both


----------



## moody (Jul 7, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> either or both



Randy will have one and if all goes as planned this week so will I.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 7, 2013)

I think you'll see quite a few 395s at this GTG. I suspect that most of them will be modified for the build-off though.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 7, 2013)

I might try to strike up a trade with my almost new 603 for one


----------



## moody (Jul 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I think you'll see quite a few 395s at this GTG. I suspect that most of them will be modified for the build-off though.



I'll have a 394 there for sure and possibly a 395 in my stable. I'm considering being a little stand offish and bringing something around 70cc just for giggles since its a stock chain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 7, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> You are a lucky man since I don't do GTGs, I have some stout 6 cubes, one that is pretty insane.
> 
> Oh well talk is cheap, hope you fare well.



I like insane...
I like Dolmars...
Send it... Or better yet, bring it...


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 15, 2013)

Clean up down at the barn started today


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 15, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Clean up down at the barn started today



If J would quit messing the damn thing up between GTG's, you wouldn't have to have barn cleanup days.... 
And stuff...


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 15, 2013)

I can like the posts on tapatalk now. Yay


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 15, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## moody (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm just happy having a reason to go back to Kentucky. but the gtg/build off is going to be fun.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 15, 2013)

That's going to be a busy time for me ,but I'm planning on trying to make it down for this one!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 15, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> That's going to be a busy time for me ,but I'm planning on trying to make it down for this one!



This is THE ONE that you don't want to miss


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 15, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> This is THE ONE that you don't want to miss



I don't really want to miss any of them any where. Its that damn time and money thing that screws things up a lot. :msp_rolleyes:

BTW I have been to this one before and it was awesome.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> mr & mrs 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...



now its fixed


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...



I changed it guys,,,, wife is going on a womans weekend retreat that weekend:bang:,, so NOBODY get hurt since she won't be there,, yes she knows what to do since she is an emt and works for the local hospital


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 15, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I don't really want to miss any of them any where. Its that damn time and money thing that screws things up a lot. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> BTW I have been to this one before and it was awesome.



It's only money Mark... Just make more...
No problem...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It's only money Mark... Just make more...
> No problem...



Not so easy to make time though is it? :msp_wink:


----------



## Termite (Jul 16, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> now its fixed



What do I have to do to get my name on the list? I will bring pineapple upside down cake again.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 16, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Not so easy to make time though is it? :msp_wink:



Ain't figured that one out yet...
But will let you know when I do...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 16, 2013)

When does the pre-game setup begin? opcorn:


----------



## rburg (Jul 16, 2013)

Only 75 saw building days left before the gtg. Will Wiggs have his saw done by then?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 16, 2013)

rburg said:


> Only 75 saw building days left before the gtg. Will Wiggs have his saw done by then?



I'll need to get it to him so he can get started..... opcorn:


----------



## rburg (Jul 16, 2013)

Will it have the auto tune carb on it?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 16, 2013)

rburg said:


> Will it have the auto tune carb on it?



Yep........running on bologna. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 16, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> now its fixed



Add termite


----------



## moody (Jul 16, 2013)

What are or better yet will there be any night before pre game festivities? I've got an 8 hour drive so I'm just trying to figure out if I need to leave around midnightish or if the day before is available.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 16, 2013)

Y'all are welcome to come anytime the day before. He will be here setting up and playing around I'm sure. Everyone last year found a pretty good hotel deal on Priceline. Hotels are only 8 miles away and very convenient to get to. Or bring a tent.


----------



## moody (Jul 16, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Y'all are welcome to come anytime the day before. He will be here setting up and playing around I'm sure. Everyone last year found a pretty good hotel deal on Priceline. Hotels are only 8 miles away and very convenient to get to. Or bring a tent.



I'd love the tent idea but if a Junebug were to somehow infiltrate the tent, Sara would promptly exit the tent by any means necessary. I'd laugh as I always do but as funny as it is I'd like to avoid the dog house. So Hotel it is


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 16, 2013)

moody said:


> I'd love the tent idea but if a Junebug were to somehow infiltrate the tent, Sara would promptly exit the tent by any means necessary. I'd laugh as I always do but as funny as it is I'd like to avoid the dog house. So Hotel it is



Smart man. I prefer a hotel with AC.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 16, 2013)

would it be a lot of trouble to put the date in either Mrs. J's or Jeremy's signature line?


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 16, 2013)

Ill work on that. When I get to a computer.


----------



## rburg (Jul 16, 2013)

Would you add me to the list also?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 16, 2013)

Mrs. J
Wiggz
08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)
cowroy - possibly wife and kids - hopefully
The Dodgegeeks 
Andyshine77
Work Saw Collector
Hedgerow
Levi
Scott
Joe
Young
Termite
Rburg

There ya go...


----------



## moody (Jul 16, 2013)

September 28th, 2013

Mrs. J
Wiggz
08f150
Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
Moody and possibly the better half
Mastermind
Jon
Barney, without the wife or dog.......
Guido Salvage (provided volleyball doesn't interfere)
cowroy - possibly wife and kids - hopefully
The Dodgegeeks 
Andyshine77
Work Saw Collector
Hedgerow
Levi
Scott
Joe
Young
rburg
Termite


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 16, 2013)

moody said:


> What are or better yet will there be any night before pre game festivities? I've got an 8 hour drive so I'm just trying to figure out if I need to leave around midnightish or if the day before is available.



You better be there as early as possible Friday to help setup.....:msp_wink:


----------



## chadihman (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd really like to be there with my dyno. Its the 12 hour drive that's holding me back


----------



## moody (Jul 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You better be there as early as possible Friday to help setup.....:msp_wink:



The lady of the house gave me the finger of approval for getting there Friday. When I mentioned early she included the thumb :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: so it's all over but the crying:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 18, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I'd really like to be there with my dyno. Its the 12 hour drive that's holding me back



I just made a 12 hour trip by myself with three kiddos. Go for it! It's fun


----------



## rburg (Jul 18, 2013)

You must have left the oldest kiddo at home.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 18, 2013)

well guys I am going to rub it in,,,, I only live 30 minutes away:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 18, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> well guys I am going to rub it in,,,, I only live 30 minutes away:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Good, I will take a bed and meals for two nights ...


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 18, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Good, I will take a bed and meals for two nights ...



sorry already spoken for,,, unclemustache has claim to it:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## chadihman (Jul 18, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> I just made a 12 hour trip by myself with three kiddos. Go for it! It's fun



I only have two kiddos so might not be as fun. I'm thinking possibly of making the trip with the kids and wife. My kids are 2 and five. Any of your kids close in age? My kids jump right in to any group for playtime. I'd bring some of my Dutch style sweet bologna along.


----------



## cowroy (Jul 18, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> I just made a 12 hour trip by myself with three kiddos. Go for it! It's fun



Bless you heart!


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 18, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I only have two kiddos so might not be as fun. I'm thinking possibly of making the trip with the kids and wife. My kids are 2 and five. Any of your kids close in age? My kids jump right in to any group for playtime. I'd bring some of my Dutch style sweet bologna along.



We have a 3,7and 9 year old. The 3 year old will be there part of the time.


----------



## cowroy (Jul 18, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I only have two kiddos so might not be as fun. I'm thinking possibly of making the trip with the kids and wife. My kids are 2 and five. Any of your kids close in age? My kids jump right in to any group for playtime. I'd bring some of my Dutch style sweet bologna along.



Just double checked with my better half, and my two will be there. My girl will actually turn 7 years old that day and my little boy is 4.


----------



## moody (Jul 18, 2013)

Our 6 year old isn't a fan of loud noises so it's going to be a kidless trip for us.:msp_sad:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it September yet?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 19, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Good, I will take a bed and meals for two nights ...



well heck,,,, it just dawned on me,,, uncle will be in the twin bed and the 2 boys will be on the floor in the 3rd bedroom,,,,, my wife will be gone so you can keep me warm in our queen size bed:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Is it September yet?



It will be, soon enough - time is moving fast in the summer!


----------



## moody (Jul 19, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It will be, soon enough - time is moving fast in the summer!



It's about time for you to get tickets for your planes,trains and automobiles


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 19, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> well heck,,,, it just dawned on me,,, uncle will be in the twin bed and the 2 boys will be on the floor in the 3rd bedroom,,,,, my wife will be gone so you can keep me warm in our queen size bed:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not being a snackie (or snackie sized), I will pass...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

moody said:


> It's about time for you to get tickets for your planes,trains and automobiles



No-go with my health situation, but thanks for the thought!


----------



## moody (Jul 19, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> No-go with my health situation, but thanks for the thought!



Well get healthy you've got 73 days :msp_biggrin:

But really get healthy it'd be cool to have you at a gtg.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

moody said:


> Well get healthy you've got 73 days :msp_biggrin:
> 
> But really get healthy it'd be cool to have you at a gtg.



Thanks, but there is no chance of that.... :msp_sad:


----------



## chadihman (Jul 19, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Is it September yet?



I hope not! Its 100 deg + here in Culpeper VA on my job. Wife said not much better back home in PA


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 19, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Not being a snackie (or snackie sized), I will pass...



well since I have met you a few times you are invited to keep me warm those couple of nights:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Since the build off is being run with stock chain I have a proposal. 

After the build off everyone gets 45 minutes with their chain. Hand files only and the winner gets a cookie.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> Since the build off is being run with stock chain I have a proposal.
> 
> After the build off everyone gets 45 minutes with their chain. Hand files only and the winner gets a cookie.



So you want to see who files best?


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> So you want to see who files best?



In 45 minute's on a 36inch chain you're not going to be able to get crazy. This just allows if the person is good with a file to capitalize on torque. Which would be fun to see where things end up next to the stock chain race.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd be working on the rakers...... :msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 28, 2013)

In 45 minutes you can remove a lot of material on a chain. It would make sore fingers but you could probably get a decent gain out of a chain.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> In 45 minutes you can remove a lot of material on a chain. It would make sore fingers but you could probably get a decent gain out of a chain.



That's my point of this really. You've got time to get a nice edge and adjust rakers. Not going to have a chance to do any tunneling or remove a large amount of material. 

If you're confident in your saw and good with a file this challenge shouldn't scare you. It's a friendly contest and should be some added fun. We put plenty of time in these saws we should have fun trying to get the best times we can with nothing extra at stake.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 28, 2013)

I have more fun working chains than I do saws any more.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 28, 2013)

if I only knew how to hand file :spam: who needs 45 minutes with a file? 5 minutes would be all a man needs.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> if I only knew how to hand file :spam: who needs 45 minutes with a file? 5 minutes would be all a man needs.



I may want a smoke break or 3 and it gives the over achievers time to well.... over do it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 28, 2013)

I just got a box of crap,,, I mean stuff that everyone might want together,,, looks like I might have a half truck load of items free for the taking


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I just got a box of crap,,, I mean stuff that everyone might want together,,, looks like I might have a half truck load of items free for the taking



What's this stuff you speak of?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 28, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I just got a box of crap,,, I mean stuff that everyone might want together,,, looks like I might have a half truck load of items free for the taking



Dibs on any older Poulan stuff.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Dibs on orange stuff


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

Moody gets the Mini Macs.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Moody gets the Mini Macs.



Only if you fix'em :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Moody gets the Mini Macs.



Can we bring extras?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Can we bring extras?



Yep.....Moody is gonna mod em and give em out to close friends and associates.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Can we bring extras?



I drive a Ford Focus I don't you're getting them in there:msp_w00t:


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> I drive a Ford Focus I don't you're getting them in there:msp_w00t:



Always room for a few more of those little saws......


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> I drive a Ford Focus I don't you're getting them in there:msp_w00t:



We're real resourceful......we'll tie em on top. :msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We're real resourceful......we'll tie em on top. :msp_wink:



Build me a wagon and fab a tow hitch and we can talk


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> Build me a wagon and fab a tow hitch and we can talk



I got this......


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Moody gets the Mini Macs.





Well if he doesn't want them...a clown in NC likes them.....near Flowers store....ohh yeah..that's me!


Jimmy


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I got this......



I'd hate to make that poor truck blush:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> I drive a Ford Focus I don't you're getting them in there:msp_w00t:



Do a Young and take out the front passenger seat and triple your hauling ability.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Do a Young and take out the front passenger seat and triple your hauling ability.



I'd rather not void any warranty with tampering :hmm3grin2orange: and I may try to find a co pilot for the 8 hour drive.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> I drive a Ford Focus I don't you're getting them in there:msp_w00t:



rent a uhaul dumbazz,,, that will solve that problem:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> rent a uhaul dumbazz,,, that will solve that problem:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



The only way that's happening is if multiple people send multiple saws back with me to get ported. That won't happen so I'm not making an 8 hour drive in a Uhaul. Hell I don't like riding in one for 8 minutes:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> The only way that's happening is if multiple people send multiple saws back with me to get ported. That won't happen so I'm not making an 8 hour drive in a Uhaul. Hell I don't like riding in one for 8 minutes:msp_biggrin:



U-Haul rents vans and pickups...


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> U-Haul rents vans and pickups...



I'll stick with my 38mpg. It's got enough trunk room to take what I need. And if someone decides to send something back with me I've got a back seat.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> I'll stick with my 38mpg. It's got enough trunk room to take what I need. And if someone decides to send something back with me I've got a back seat.



Somehow, I don't see a little trunk working very well for me:msp_scared: I am jealous of your mileage though.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Somehow, I don't see a little trunk working very well for me:msp_scared: I am jealous of your mileage though.



I've had 9 ph's and 16 b&c's, files, 2gallon gas jug, gallon of bar oil and there was still a little room. Takes time to fit everything but I manage.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2013)

less then 2 months to go


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> less then 2 months to go



Do you think Wiggs will be able to get his saw done in time. :msp_unsure:


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Do you think Wiggs will be able to get his saw done in time. :msp_unsure:



Wiggs hell, I've got 3 to do..........with parts for my 6 cube in Pa for powder coating.....


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Do you think Wiggs will be able to get his saw done in time. :msp_unsure:



thats a stupid question. :tongue2:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2013)

solo 603 count?????


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Do you think Wiggs will be able to get his saw done in time. :msp_unsure:



Not a chance...
Unless he does it the night before...
Then maybe...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

young said:


> thats a stupid question. :tongue2:



Yeah you're right Young.....


.....you are a dumb ass.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2013)

young said:


> thats a stupid question. :tongue2:



would you expect anything less coming from him:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Last edited by Mastermind; Today at 10:56 PM. Reason: you got my 'puter done??????



is my saw done yet????????

you must be on wiggs time.:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

young said:


> is my saw done yet????????
> 
> you must be on wiggs time.:biggrin:



When you wanna pick it up?


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> When you wanna pick it up?



extra spicy, right?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

young said:


> extra spicy, right?:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm not done completely yet........

Hell of a muffler mod.......who did that?


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not done completely yet........
> 
> Hell of a muffler mod.......who did that?



make it good.

i hacked on the muffler, that was already hacked on. what you dont like it?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2013)

young said:


> extra spicy, right?:hmm3grin2orange:



General tsau chicken please...
Clear the sinuses hot...


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> General tsau chicken please...
> Clear the sinuses hot...



extra extra spicy, right?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

young said:


> make it good.
> 
> i hacked on the muffler, that was already hacked on. what you dont like it?



It just needs more hacking........less opening......


----------



## moody (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It just needs more hacking........less opening......



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mrs. J
> Wiggz
> 08f150
> Brad (blsnelling) - I'll have to check with my Dad, would love to have him come.
> ...



Bumping this to the top. I'm also going to add it to the thread on the other saw site where there is planning going on. If you need to RSVP just add your name to the list. Thanks!


----------



## moody (Aug 3, 2013)

There's no other saw forum's where planning is more extensive and thorough than AS. We even make sure pie is covered and there are midget wrestling matches and emu legged monkey's.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 3, 2013)

It's amazing how these midgets and emu monkeys get around. They are all over there too. I can't keep up with em.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

I was wondering the rules and bar length we will be running in the race with the 6 cubes in big wood ? Also whats the rules with chain ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> I was wondering the rules and bar length we will be running in the race with the 6 cubes in big wood ? Also whats the rules with chain ?



IIRC, it was 36" bars and off the roll chain.. 3/8" .063


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

I can supply the chain if I need to for everyone I get a good price on it lol.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 6, 2013)

moody said:


> There's no other saw forum's where planning is more extensive and thorough than AS. We even make sure pie is covered and there are midget wrestling matches and emu legged monkey's.:hmm3grin2orange:



don't forget the pole dancing snackies


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

Young are we gonna have name tags this year ?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Young are we gonna have name tags this year ?


----------



## steve316 (Aug 6, 2013)

*name tags*

I don't know any of the fine people on this sight; but I love the way Randy sugar coats everything.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Young are we gonna have name tags this year ?



I was just gonna roll into Murray and holler "HEY STUPID!!!"
Figured that would cover most of us... 
Then Holler "Ya Hey Der stooopid" and that'll cover da nort clan eh?...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

steve316 said:


> I don't know any of the fine people on this sight; but I love the way Randy sugar coats everything.



...Yeah... 







That ain't sugar...


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2013)

just call me "fired rice" lol

yes name taggies will be there.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> just call me "fired rice" lol
> 
> yes name taggies will be there.



Yo, Fried Rice. When you gonna come and get this MS461?


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yo, Fried Rice. When you gonna come and get this MS461?



dont know yet.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> dont know yet.



Storage started one month ago.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>


Nevermind fried rice it looks like ole air leak Evans has me covered on my. Just gotta get some sticky paper to print that on. Thanks air leak I can always count on you. What a guy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Nevermind fried rice it looks like ole air leak Evans has me covered on my. Just gotta get some sticky paper to print that on. Thanks air leak I can always count on you. What a guy.



You are welcome. Where's my damn coil?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You are welcome. Where's my damn coil?



Coil?!?What coil?!?............RETAIL RETAIL RETAIL !!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Coil?!?What coil?!?............RETAIL RETAIL RETAIL !!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



Im confused


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yo, Fried Rice. When you gonna come and get this MS461?





young said:


> dont know yet.



Can you swing by Lexington and pick up a saw for me that needs to go south? I am afraid to put it in a box for fear it will be lost and sold at auction.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Im confused




We know.


----------



## moody (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We know.



Finally got that 362 done and the 350 as well. Hopefully my build off project will get here in the next week or so.


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yo, Fried Rice. When you gonna come and get this MS461?



how about i picked it up at the gtg. hows that sound.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yo, Fried Rice. When you gonna come and get this MS461?



Just send it to me. He won't miss it any way:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> how about i picked it up at the gtg. hows that sound.



Sure......that works great. Maybe I'll get to run it some that way. 



mdavlee said:


> Just send it to me. He won't miss it any way:msp_wink:



Oh, he'd miss it.......believe that.


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sure......that works great. Maybe I'll get to run it some that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he'd miss it.......believe that.



hahahaha.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 12, 2013)

Gonna be some spit roast sponsored race classes @ the shindig. 


$50 per class - $25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd (bragging rights and whining are both allowed). Classes are as follows - 3 cube, 4 cube, 5 cube, 6 cube, and open/unlimited. Better get them chains good-n-sharp and some nitro in the fuel boyz - cuz it'z about tuh go down!


----------



## moody (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it September yet?


----------



## rburg (Aug 13, 2013)

Will Wiggs have his saw done by then?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 15, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gonna be some spit roast sponsored race classes @ the shindig.
> 
> 
> $50 per class - $25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd (bragging rights and whining are both allowed). Classes are as follows - 3 cube, 4 cube, 5 cube, 6 cube, and open/unlimited. Better get them chains good-n-sharp and some nitro in the fuel boyz - cuz it'z about tuh go down!





Concerning the sponsored races, the registration fees will be $5 per entry. However much money we have as a total will be going to the Wiggz fam. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 16, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gonna be some spit roast sponsored race classes @ the shindig.
> 
> 
> $50 per class - $25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd (bragging rights and whining are both allowed). Classes are as follows - 3 cube, 4 cube, 5 cube, 6 cube, and open/unlimited. Better get them chains good-n-sharp and some nitro in the fuel boyz - cuz it'z about tuh go down!



I usually do that because I don't win. I was setting around the fire talking ####. I didn't want to stand in line, then haft to start a saw so :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 16, 2013)

What's the date again? Don't want to miss it.


----------



## moody (Aug 16, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> What's the date again? Don't want to miss it.



September 28th.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 16, 2013)

Me and Sarah are still planning on doing the 12 1/2hr trip out there. Looking forward to meeting most of you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 16, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are still planning on doing the 12 1/2hr trip out there. Looking forward to meeting most of you.:hmm3grin2orange:



Bringing the Jeep or the dump truck?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2013)

Please tell me Fish is gonna be there...
Fish???
You gonna make it??


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 16, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Bringing the Jeep or the dump truck?



Yeah, I probably just be in the comfort of Sarah's new charger.


----------



## Termite (Aug 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Please tell me Fish is gonna be there...
> Fish???
> You gonna make it??




I would like to meet him. I think ??????????


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 17, 2013)

6 more weeks I just got done going through the shop and filling a box for the gtg,,, all this stuff will be free to a good home,, if no one claims it then I will sneak whats left into someones truck,,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 17, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> 6 more weeks I just got done going through the shop and filling a box for the gtg,,, all this stuff will be free to a good home,, if no one claims it then I will sneak whats left into someones truck,,



I think I previously put dibs on the Poulan stuff, but if not, I have now. Just picked up an Echo 900 today I will be bringing.


----------



## rburg (Aug 17, 2013)

Is anybody bringing any saws they would like to trade? I have a 440 I might let go for a 361 or 261 or a 50 or 60cc AT models.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 17, 2013)

rburg said:


> Is anybody bringing any saws they would like to trade? I have a 440 I might let go for a 361 or 261 or a 50 or 60cc AT models.



You mean I can trade a Poulan 361 for a Stihl 440? Count me in...


----------



## rburg (Aug 17, 2013)

Who said it was a Stihl, it may be a Husky?


----------



## moody (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok well as some of you know I've been loaned a 394 for the build off. A fellow member zogger had a 394 he hadnt used a whole lot so he figured leaving with me to build break in and run would be mutually beneficial. It was a great offer so we agreed it was a deal. Fast forward to today

Got the saw in the mail day before yesterday. Looked everything over tested out fine 165lbs compression and vac tested well. I ran it some and it was strong so I was good to go to pull some numbers. Intake was a little low but I noticed the base gasket was deleted. Then I noticed the transfers were raised to stockish numbers and the exhaust was a couple degrees low. Pulled the jug and found finger ports. The transfers had been raised some as well.

I'm a fair person and I wouldn't take credit for work I didn't do. Would this still be ok as my build off saw or do I need to find something else? I'm not looking to have anyone feel cheated or doubt my work so I wanted to put this out there.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 17, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think I previously put dibs on the Poulan stuff, but if not, I have now. Just picked up an Echo 900 today I will be bringing.



I think I have a bar for a 3400,, I have to check it again


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 17, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I think I have a bar for a 3400,, I have to check it again



Scott, please hold that out, I just got a 3700 power head in the mail that it will fit on.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 17, 2013)

moody said:


> Ok well as some of you know I've been loaned a 394 for the build off. A fellow member zogger had a 394 he hadnt used a whole lot so he figured leaving with me to build break in and run would be mutually beneficial. It was a great offer so we agreed it was a deal. Fast forward to today
> 
> Got the saw in the mail day before yesterday. Looked everything over tested out fine 165lbs compression and vac tested well. I ran it some and it was strong so I was good to go to pull some numbers. Intake was a little low but I noticed the base gasket was deleted. Then I noticed the transfers were raised to stockish numbers and the exhaust was a couple degrees low. Pulled the jug and found finger ports. The transfers had been raised some as well.
> 
> I'm a fair person and I wouldn't take credit for work I didn't do. Would this still be ok as my build off saw or do I need to find something else? I'm not looking to have anyone feel cheated or doubt my work so I wanted to put this out there.




I say play the hand you're dealt...
Do your worst...


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 18, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Scott, please hold that out, I just got a 3700 power head in the mail that it will fit on.



no problem,,,, I will check this afternoon when I get back from chirch


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 18, 2013)

guildo here is what I have,,,when I get a junk saw I pull the bars and mark them,, these bars are what I pulled them off of
sachs 116 bar
3.7 cfraftsman bar
3400 countra,,, I don't even remember that one but that's what I marked on it
you get first choice so let me know which one you can use and I will mark it then if the other guys wants to claim one let me know and I will have them at the gtg


----------



## bcaarms (Aug 19, 2013)

*Hmmmmmm*

For now all I have is a 385, and a 346 that thinks its a 395.

With any luck I might have a 2188 by then. Like the idea of running dull chain for everyone. Keep the playing field level. :cool2:


----------



## shades2914 (Aug 21, 2013)

*gtg*

Mrs J sign me up. I'll probably bring a couple of my boys too. I've been out of the loop for a while but I'm glad I found my way back in time for the gtg!


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 21, 2013)

shades2914 said:


> Mrs J sign me up. I'll probably bring a couple of my boys too. I've been out of the loop for a while but I'm glad I found my way back in time for the gtg!



make sure you introduce yourself to me shades,,, I should say NEIGHBOR


----------



## shades2914 (Aug 22, 2013)

im the one with the mustache. hard to miss. and my wife was the one that made the banana puddin' last fall. but ive got a recipe for sawdust pie im wanting to bring too


----------



## moody (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm getting anxious here. I've been looking for an excuse to go back to Kentucky for a while now.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 25, 2013)

1 more month


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 26, 2013)

We wait until August for our GTG- snow's not quite as deep.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

Sup????? :msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Aug 26, 2013)

Is there going to be any BBQ ? I figured with all of this cookie cutting business a person could use some pulled pork & smoked loin. I'd be willing to take care of this. Just let me know so I can get a hickory knocked down and dried up.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 26, 2013)

moody said:


> Is there going to be any BBQ ? I figured with all of this cookie cutting business a person could use some pulled pork smoked loin. I'd be willing to take care of this. Just let me know so I can get a hickory knocked down and dried up.



Pork loin does not make good pulled pork. You want shoulder.


----------



## moody (Aug 26, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Pork loin does not make good pulled pork. You want shoulder.



I was saying having both. Trust me I know bbq


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 26, 2013)

I need a volunteer,,,,,,,,, I need the comp tested on my 603,,, I tried it after I did the mods to it and about tore my shoulder out of place AGAIN,,,,,the 2nd try I said forget it,,,, I can start it with the decomp but it hurts like a sob without,,, I have the comp tester,,, thanks


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhh yea,,,, almost forgot,,, I am going to bring a few pies,,,,,,,,,, moody, your to young to know bbq,,,,, I think wigs said they was going to have bbq there,, the stuff around here with some mild sauce on it is just plain tasty,, I usually can eat 3 sandwiches


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 26, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I need a volunteer,,,,,,,,, I need the comp tested on my 603,,, I tried it after I did the mods to it and about tore my shoulder out of place AGAIN,,,,,the 2nd try I said forget it,,,, I can start it with the decomp but it hurts like a sob without,,, I have the comp tester,,, thanks



Get your wife to pull it.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 26, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Get your wife to pull it.



she can't but she sure can run it and heres proof

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/62KK-itB7YQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## exSW (Aug 26, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh yea,,,, almost forgot,,, I am going to bring a few pies,,,,,,,,,, moody, your to young to know bbq,,,,, I think wigs said they was going to have bbq there,, the stuff around here with some mild sauce on it is just plain tasty,, I usually can eat 3 sandwiches



Real BBQ isn't available north of South Fulton....I haven't had any in quite a while.


----------



## moody (Aug 26, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh yea,,,, almost forgot,,, I am going to bring a few pies,,,,,,,,,, moody, your to young to know bbq,,,,, I think wigs said they was going to have bbq there,, the stuff around here with some mild sauce on it is just plain tasty,, I usually can eat 3 sandwiches



In my area we BBQ all year long. I make sauce from scratch in fact took some to Iowa this spring. I'll just bring some sauce then


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 26, 2013)

Add the wife and I to the list...would anybody interested in a BUNCH of Shindawia saws and parts? I'm talking cheap...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2013)

TRI955 said:


> Add the wife and I to the list...would anybody interested in a BUNCH of Shindawia saws and parts? I'm talking cheap...





Sup d00d....!! :cool2:


Where the hell you been hiding......??


----------



## moody (Aug 26, 2013)

TRI955 said:


> Add the wife and I to the list...would anybody interested in a BUNCH of Shindawia saws and parts? I'm talking cheap...



If the box isn't too big to fit in my focus I'd be willing to look


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 26, 2013)

TRI955 said:


> Add the wife and I to the list...would anybody interested in a BUNCH of Shindawia saws and parts? I'm talking cheap...



Interested, especially if there are any 680, 695 or 757's in the lot.



moody said:


> If the box isn't too big to fit in my focus I'd be willing to look



Unless you have more than 20 I have room.


----------



## moody (Aug 26, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Interested, especially if there are any 680, 695 or 757's in the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have more than 20 I have room.



I'd be ok with a project saw I don't have to have the whole lot to do that.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 26, 2013)

moody said:


> I'd be ok with a project saw I don't have to have the whole lot to do that.



No problem, take a couple. Would like any of the 3 models I mentioned but could take a bunch off his hands as well.


----------



## moody (Aug 26, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> No problem, take a couple. Would like any of the 3 models I mentioned but could take a bunch off his hands as well.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 26, 2013)

moody said:


> Is there going to be any BBQ ? I figured with all of this cookie cutting business a person could use some pulled pork & smoked loin. I'd be willing to take care of this. Just let me know so I can get a hickory knocked down and dried up.



If you wanted to bring the BBQ instead of me ordering it I am ok with that. It's totally up to you. I ordered two shoulders last year and it was wayyyyy more than enough for lunch and supper. I'm not set on using this place. We just don't know anything about smokin


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope josh aka uncle doesn't get mad for posting this but he sent me this message yesterday,,, so everyone keep your fingers crossed,,,, he is one heck of a guy

Just found out my oldest son has a more important event on the day of the gtg. Still, I think I'll be able to make it alone, but I was hoping to bring him along. Might be tight, but I think I can manage it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

One month away......will Wiggs get his saw done??? 

I'll have to bet against him. He's my friend......but I got cover my bets. :cool2:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> One month away......will Wiggs get his saw done???
> 
> I'll have to bet against him. He's my friend......but I got cover my bets. :cool2:



Has he found a build off saw yet? That would be a start.......


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 28, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Has he found a build off saw yet? That would be a start.......



I heard he got a 45cc wild thingy


----------



## young (Aug 28, 2013)

so whos all going to be there friday?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Has he found a build off saw yet? That would be a start.......



I sent him a 395XP that needed a piston.....



young said:


> so whos all going to be there friday?



Jon & I will be....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 28, 2013)

What time do all the festivities go down? Me and Sarah are making the 12 hour trip out there and I am trying to decide what day to leave on. I am thinking about just leaving Minnesota early friday morning and playin all day Saturday and then driving home Sunday. I was also thinking I should take an extra day to check out that part of the world, never been to your state. Is there anything that you would consider a do not miss type of thing?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 28, 2013)

It is a bit east, but go to Mammoth Cave. Since you will be close to Bowling Green, tour the Corvette factory.


----------



## cowroy (Aug 28, 2013)

I will be there Friday, but my wife and kids wont be there till Saturday.


----------



## rburg (Sep 2, 2013)

Less than 4 weeks to go.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 2, 2013)

I want someone to bring a good running 200T and 201T. Got a saw I want to compare these too.


----------



## luckydad (Sep 2, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I want someone to bring a good running 200T and 201T. Got a saw I want to compare these too.



If I'm able to come I will bring a sleepy 200T ..:msp_thumbup:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 2, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I want someone to bring a good running 200T and 201T. Got a saw I want to compare these too.



how about this:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/Sr4oqOVyjfE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

luckydad said:


> If I'm able to come I will bring a sleepy 200T ..:msp_thumbup:



You better be there Chris.


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 2, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> how about this:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/Sr4oqOVyjfE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Is that a broom handle?


----------



## rburg (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope somebody brings some autotune models and some m tronic models for Wiggs to run. He will probably like them as much as he will Andy's stool.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

rburg said:


> I hope somebody brings some autotune models and some m tronic models for Wiggs to run. He will probably like them as much as he will Andy's stool.



I'll for sure have a 261 M-Tronic.


----------



## ndlawrence (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey fellas, which city is the gtg in? I'm in NW corner of Alabama, would really like to make it up there!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 2, 2013)

ndlawrence said:


> Hey fellas, which city is the gtg in? I'm in NW corner of Alabama, would really like to make it up there!



it is just northwest of murray ky about 5 miles or so


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Is that a broom handle?



Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 2, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh shutup midget:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 2, 2013)

no,, this a broom handle:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jC5LRoLm_X8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## moody (Sep 2, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> no,, this a broom handle:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jC5LRoLm_X8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Nice running saw must be hard to hold up with pigeon legs :jester:


----------



## moody (Sep 2, 2013)

Will there be any heads up racing?


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 2, 2013)

moody said:


> Nice running saw must be hard to hold up with pigeon legs :jester:



it is:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Sep 2, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> it is:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_biggrin:



It's ok if I packed that thing long I'd need a o-ring replacement


----------



## moody (Sep 3, 2013)

How's everyone's build off saws coming along? I know a couple of you are finished up. I'm slowly getting the 395 up. I got it back together with just port work. I'm liking the way it sounds I'll get it in some wood hopefully tomorrow and know more.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 3, 2013)

well here is the one for my build and its done,,, I won't win but so what,, it will be fun,,, hey 25 more days

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jC5LRoLm_X8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> well here is the one for my build and its done,,, I won't win but so what,, it will be fun,,, hey 25 more days
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jC5LRoLm_X8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



That's a cool old saw...


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 3, 2013)

moody said:


> How's everyone's build off saws coming along?



I think I'm gonna be sick....:help:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 3, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick....:help:



You have had a bad case of the Husqvarna disease lately..... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2013)

That saw needs a bigger hat...


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 3, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> You have had a bad case of the Husqvarna disease lately..... :msp_tongue:



This one definetly has a disease...


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That saw needs a bigger hat...



And a tassel!!


----------



## young (Sep 3, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick....:help:



so is thats going to be ready for the 2015 build off?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess mine is done. I've not got time to mess with it. The 288 will be what I'm going to send. Any one from my area driving up there?


----------



## moody (Sep 3, 2013)

The 395 is going to be ditching this walbro carb by weeks end. I doubt it wins or comes close but it'll make the owner giggle like a school girl. I'm pretty tickled with it so far. I'm just ready for the head to head fun stuff. 

Hey hedge your project is under way  I purchased some blue goo like substance today.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That's a cool old saw...



thanks,,, mike bought it last year as an nos,,, he only ran about 6 tanks through it and I have run about 2 tanks through it after I bought it,,, theres not even 1 scratch on her


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 3, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick....:help:



looks like you got it out of a dumpster:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Sep 3, 2013)

stickied this to the top.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 3, 2013)

young said:


> so is thats going to be ready for the 2015 build off?



I hope it'll run in a couple weeks. 



o8f150 said:


> looks like you got it out of a dumpster:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Im not sure it didnt come from a dumpster....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 3, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> looks like you got it out of a dumpster:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





wigglesworth said:


> Im not sure it didnt come from a dumpster....



Then explain the hand sanitizer....


----------



## atlarge54 (Sep 3, 2013)

Against my better judgment-----------anybody in northern Indiana considering the trip? That's quite a trip to do solo. Open for discussion. 

Probably ought to carry plenty of water. That southern stuff seems to make people "saw crazy".


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Then explain the hand sanitizer....



He told me that saws are "all icky and stuff".


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 3, 2013)

atlarge54 said:


> Against my better judgment-----------anybody in northern Indiana considering the trip? That's quite a trip to do solo. Open for discussion.
> 
> Probably ought to carry plenty of water. That southern stuff seems to make people "saw crazy".



It is 4.5 hours for me (when I don't get stopped). Of course, I get the benefit of the time change going out. Come on down, I am sure the bonfire could use some of your high intensity "fuel"


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2013)

moody said:


> The 395 is going to be ditching this walbro carb by weeks end. I doubt it wins or comes close but it'll make the owner giggle like a school girl. I'm pretty tickled with it so far. I'm just ready for the head to head fun stuff.
> 
> Hey hedge your project is under way  I purchased some blue goo like substance today.



My Blue Goo 395xp should be done this week. MM still has it and i am anticipating its arrival... 

I ain't gonna make it to the GTG. But I'm sure it will run pretty good, regardless of condition, I will be thankful for the entire ordeal to be over. Thought about selling it, but with the GTG so close. Most, of not all should have there saw of choice chosen, ported, polished, and turning some good #'s. 

Good luck to all of you. I wish I could come. I have the weekend of Sept 22nd off, but that is my only guarantee. Any others? A toss up.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Im not sure it didnt come from a dumpster....



It's still much better than the 0H 84 from hell Tom Ass sent here. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's still much better than the 0H 84 from hell Tom Ass sent here. :msp_sneaky:



Geez, you just won't let it go, will ya.

Where's my t-shirt?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Geez, you just won't let it go, will ya.
> 
> *Where's my t-shirt?*



If it was up your ass you'd know where it was...... :cool2:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If it was up your ass you'd know where it was...... :cool2:



I said t-shirt, not curtains. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I said t-shirt, not curtains. :msp_wink:



My sorry.....you're still an ####### though. :msp_tongue:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My sorry.....you're still an ####### though. :msp_tongue:



I'm fairly certain I've never claimed otherwise.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 3, 2013)

young said:


> stickied this to the top.



Pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



Definitely looks stickied to the top.


----------



## young (Sep 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 3, 2013)

young said:


>



You're taller than I pictured.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You're taller than I pictured.



Smarter looking too.


----------



## young (Sep 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You're taller than I pictured.





Mastermind said:


> Smarter looking too.



i hate you guys


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

young said:


> i hate you guys



Got my computer done yet?


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You're taller than I pictured.



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2013)

Should be ready for the Grand Mystic royal order... EERRR...
GTG in a couple weeks...
RValue dropped this by a while back... I thought it cleaned up pretty nice..:msp_biggrin:







Maybe Wiggs will have a tassel made for me in time...


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 4, 2013)

hey guys,,,, I just listed a saw on the classifieds so if any of you want it that's going to be at the gtg let me know so I can take the ad down and bring it with me,,, if I made a boo boo posting this on this thread then please delete it and then hang me:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Should be ready for the Grand Mystic royal order... EERRR...
> GTG in a couple weeks...
> RValue dropped this by a while back... I thought it cleaned up pretty nice..:msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...



I have a 757 with the fez option and will bring it with me. The prefilters are cheap, but the filter will set you back almost $40.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a garage full of Stihls I'm selling. If anyone wants one ill be glad to bring it to the GTG. I have some posted in the classifieds and several others 360, 361, (4) 260 pros, 200t. Hit me up if your interested. Sorry Wiggs for trying to sell my junk in your gtg thread but I'm bringing you some stuff too.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I have a garage full of Stihls I'm selling. If anyone wants one ill be glad to bring it to the GTG. I have some posted in the classifieds and several others 360, 361, (4) 260 pros, 200t. Hit me up if your interested. Sorry Wiggs for trying to sell my junk in your gtg thread but I'm bringing you some stuff too.



I'd like to have a 361......can I screw you out of it somehow? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Termite (Sep 4, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I have a garage full of Stihls I'm selling. If anyone wants one ill be glad to bring it to the GTG. I have some posted in the classifieds and several others 360, 361, (4) 260 pros, 200t. Hit me up if your interested. Sorry Wiggs for trying to sell my junk in your gtg thread but I'm bringing you some stuff too.



I can understand you wanting to sell all the Stihls. I would too. 

Sorry I couldn't resist. See you at the GTG.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'd like to have a 361......can I screw you out of it somehow? :msp_biggrin:



You know I like trading. I just ordered a new Meteor piston for it due to some slight scoring. It's the 361c with the chain brake as the operator presents lever. Safety first. What you wanna trade?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 4, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I have a garage full of Stihls I'm selling. If anyone wants one ill be glad to bring it to the GTG. I have some posted in the classifieds and several others 360, 361, (4) 260 pros, 200t. Hit me up if your interested. Sorry Wiggs for trying to sell my junk in your gtg thread but I'm bringing you some stuff too.



You got any tubs of stuff you can bring me? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> You know I like trading. I just ordered a new Meteor piston for it due to some slight scoring. It's the 361c with the chain brake as the operator presents lever. Safety first. What you wanna trade?



I hate those saws.......I've got enough parts to rid it of that crap though. 

We'll work something out......bring it with you..


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 4, 2013)

Who all plans on cant racing? Trying to get a feel of how many imma need. 


Gonna do 3,4,5,6 cube cants and an unlimited.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 4, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> You got any tubs of stuff you can bring me? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I will bring some junkers for you. I believe the 025, 290's, and some older stuff is piling up.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 4, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Who all plans on cant racing? Trying to get a feel of how many imma need.
> 
> 
> Gonna do 3,4,5,6 cube cants and an unlimited.



I had a nice race saw but you cried like a little girl and wanted to buy it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Who all plans on cant racing? Trying to get a feel of how many imma need.
> 
> 
> Gonna do 3,4,5,6 cube cants and an unlimited.



I'll bring a 5 cube and a 3 cube gas saw. I'll probably let someone that is a smoother operator run them though......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Who all plans on cant racing? Trying to get a feel of how many imma need.
> 
> 
> Gonna do 3,4,5,6 cube cants and an unlimited.



I'll race in every class. I'll bring a 3,5,7 combo and may have a couple others in the mix. I'll race until you're out of wood. Then I'll race you to the food


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll bring a 5 cube and a 3 cube gas saw. I'll probably let someone that is a smoother operator run them though......:msp_rolleyes:



You should run it... 
It's fun!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll bring a 5 cube and a 3 cube gas saw. I'll probably let someone that is a smoother operator run them though......:msp_rolleyes:



Like Matt....................hint.............hint :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You should run it...
> It's fun!!!



I don't just feel retarded approaching a cant........I end up looking that way too. :msp_sad:


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't just feel retarded approaching a cant........I end up looking that way too. :msp_sad:



I'm awful at racing but it's fun. If we both put our chains on backwards and race each other they'll over look our poor form


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Like Matt....................hint.............hint :msp_biggrin:



Matt??? Really??? He's terrible.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Like Matt....................hint.............hint :msp_biggrin:



You know I'd run old fugly anywhere, any time....
She's ugly, but has heart...
I don't know if this 757 will have the heart of a husky...
Something about having to bottom feed makes saws all mean inside...
Like they got something to prove...

Or eat...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe we could have a stool making race, right after dinner.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Matt??? Really??? He's terrible.



I wanna run your 064...
It's a Stihl... And makes me feel dirty...
But I still like it... 
Can I take it apart???


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't just feel retarded approaching a cant........I end up looking that way too. :msp_sad:



Pictures....? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Pictures....? :msp_biggrin:



No way. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I wanna run your 064...
> It's a Stihl... And makes me feel dirty...
> But I still like it...
> Can I take it apart???



It does run good doesn't it. Must be the monkey business that was done inside it. If only I had a good chain...


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Like Matt....................hint.............hint :msp_biggrin:



He's probably going to be busy running a couple of my saws :msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey Matt are you by chance bringing something big and orange for me?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You know I'd run old fugly anywhere, any time....
> She's ugly, but has heart...
> I don't know if this 757 will have the heart of a husky...
> Something about having to bottom feed makes saws all mean inside...
> ...



If the 757 is yours and you want to part with it I know someone who would be interested.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 4, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Matt are you by chance bringing something big and orange for me?



Yup, a couple of safety cones to warn people to stay away from the port o john after you visit... Better let Wiggs know if it needs curtains and a time clock.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Matt are you by chance bringing something big and orange for me?



Good question... I hear its done.. And I gotta drive by it on the way to KY and stuff... 
I think there's a real good chance...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> If the 757 is yours and you want to part with it I know someone who would be interested.



Sorry Bro'... Not mine...
Just my job to make it run right... Which may prove more of a challenge then I thought...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 4, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Yup, a couple of safety cones to warn people to stay away from the port o john after you visit... Better let Wiggs know if it needs curtains and a time clock.



I like the thought of there being a time clock there.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 4, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Matt??? Really??? He's terrible.



I hear he's really out of shape too, kind of fat.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 4, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I had a nice race saw but you cried like a little girl and wanted to buy it. :msp_biggrin:



Its the fastest gas 372 I've ever ran... I'd cry again for it too. 


But the word on the street is a new 372 is coming from Athens that's gonna put us all in our place. :help:


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Its the fastest gas 372 I've ever ran... I'd cry again for it too.
> 
> 
> But the word on the street is a new 372 is coming from Athens that's gonna put us all in our place. :help:



What's shipping cost from Greece? And will Zeus be there?:jester:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Its the fastest gas 372 I've ever ran... I'd cry again for it too.
> 
> 
> But the word on the street is a new 372 is coming from Athens that's gonna put us all in our place. :help:



This is starting to sound sporty!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 5, 2013)

moody said:


> What's shipping cost from Greece? And will Zeus be there?:jester:



Dat be Athens, Tn my friend. oke:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Dat be Athens, Tn my friend. oke:



All the great saw builders are in TN. :msp_biggrin:



Depending on how great is defined.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> All the great saw builders are in TN. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how great is defined.



If by great, you mean being able to fart and burp at the same time, I agree 100%!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> If by great, you mean being able to fart and burp at the same time, I agree 100%!!



I have sneezed and sharted before.........but that was different I reckon. :msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 5, 2013)

Good night all... 
Maybe I can make something actually run tomorrow...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Good night all...
> Maybe I can make something actually run tomorrow...:msp_rolleyes:



Yeah, I'm out too.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 5, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Its the fastest gas 372 I've ever ran... I'd cry again for it too.
> 
> 
> But the word on the street is a new 372 is coming from Athens that's gonna put us all in our place. :help:



Ahahaha. I wouldn't go that far my friend, although i could get lucky twice in a row.







Na that surely wont happen lol. Im still betting on that saw you got .


----------



## moody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't have a 4 cube so can I race my 3 cube in that class to?


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 6, 2013)

randy and young at the LAST gtg :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: think you 2 can get along this year

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/RSS1zh45Fts" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Donaldinky (Sep 6, 2013)

*Need direction*

Need direction from murry. Be the first time to go to a GTG. Will they have sign pointing the way. Thanks.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 6, 2013)

Donaldinky said:


> Need direction from murry. Be the first time to go to a GTG. Will they have sign pointing the way. Thanks.



Head south through town, take a right, go to the T intersection, take a left and it is on the left. :msp_biggrin:

I am not sure Jeremy wants me to post his address on the forum, but we will get you directions before the big event.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 7, 2013)

Failed attempts at making your day go better should help you increase your business solutions for ways of taking leveled flights up on request can not be refunded for the remainder of the day.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2013)

So what is the deal on the 6 cube stuff? Who do we need to pay for a chain and what size?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 9, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> So what is the deal on the 6 cube stuff? Who do we need to pay for a chain and what size?



I think Wiggz is grinding square chain for everyone to use. otstir:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> So what is the deal on the 6 cube stuff? Who do we need to pay for a chain and what size?



I think it was going to be a 3/8 .063. 115 drive links for a 36" bar.
At least I hope that's what it is...

My saw is done!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2013)

I need to make sure mine has a ride out there. I was just wondering what the deal was.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 10, 2013)

Just get it to Knoxville Mike, and it will for sure make it. Be a whole lot better if it was hand delivered to the gtg though :-D


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 10, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Just get it to Knoxville Mike, and it will for sure make it. Be a whole lot better if it was hand delivered to the gtg though :-D



Yeah I wish it was going to work out that way. It may still. I never really know about work though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I got a big JRed of weekndlmbrjack's to bring out to play too..
And a certain 385, and maybe a 394 from Iowa... 
Gonna be a busy day switching bars...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 10, 2013)

So, we can't use an .050 bar? .050 is about all that's used around these parts.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 10, 2013)

Do we have a final RSVP list? Or an approximate number of people?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> So, we can't use an .050 bar? .050 is about all that's used around these parts.



On a 36" bar???
Never heard of that one...
That's like no man's land for .050..
If we're running 24" bars, then the .050 is normal...


----------



## cowroy (Sep 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> So, we can't use an .050 bar? .050 is about all that's used around these parts.



There are very few 36" bars that are .050 right? Haven't shopped for a new one myself.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 10, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Do we have a final RSVP list? Or an approximate number of people?



We had a list going, but my family won't be able to make as planned. Just ptjeep and myself as usual.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 11, 2013)

Aight guys....

Time is getting close, so we gotta get the attendants list going and the 6 cube chain situation figured out....

Here's the list that I know of. If u plan on coming, please quote it and add your name to the list along with the number of folks you plan on bringing. 

1. Wiggz
2. Mrs. J. 
3. ?


And for the Big Cant 6 cube race, the cant is going to be a 30"x30" cant, so a 32" bar without dawgs will reach. Young has graciously agreed to either get a roll and spin loops, or pick up the pre spun loops, but it seems that some want .050, some want .063 and most likely some odd bastard will have .058. Lol

If you know your gonna be running in the 6 cube Big Cant race, please quote the list, and put the gauge and the amount of drive links. It will be untouched RSC chain. 

1. Wiggz
2?

Mitch (my friend from the sawmill) has been very good to us over the years about supplying cants and wood, but it all cost him $$. Once we figure out who all will be running in the 6 cube, there will be a reasonable entry fee, and of course the cost of the chain, but the chain is yours obviously. The more folks, the cheaper it is going to be. All that will get figured up once we know who all is planning on coming. 


There will also be 3,4,5 and 6 cube cant races. 3 cube in 8x8 and 4-6 in 10x10. This is a sponsored race , and will have a pay out for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. Bring your A games fellas. 


If anybody had questions/concerns, feel free to post up, or PM me, and well get th details worked out. 


So come one, come all. Its gonna be fun.


----------



## moody (Sep 11, 2013)

1. Wiggz
2. Mrs. J. 
3. moody 6 cube bottom feeder


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 11, 2013)

1. Wiggz
2. Barney .063 x 115dl...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 11, 2013)

1. Wiggz
2. Mrs. J. 
3. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
4. Guido Salvage (picking up stock saws)


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 11, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
1. Wiggz
2. Mrs. J. 
3. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido salvage


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 11, 2013)

I added me and uncle,,,, he is 95% sure he will make it,,,, he will be staying here Friday night



Hedgerow said:


> Barneyb 115 .063
> 1. Wiggz
> 2. Mrs. J.
> 3. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
> ...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't forget me...or Jon. We'll be there Friday. 

I've not got a 36" bar......only a 42".


----------



## rburg (Sep 11, 2013)

I plan to be there.


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 11, 2013)

I will be there, bringing 5 lovely ladies dressed in orange and off white.:msp_biggrin: one or two are sharp ones too!!!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2013)

I've not got a 36" bar either. I do have 2 32".


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 11, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I've not got a 36" bar either. I do have 2 32".



I've still got one of your 32s....


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Don't forget me...or Jon. We'll be there Friday.
> 
> I've not got a 36" bar......only a 42".



That Remington bar should fit, if you whip up a couple of spacers.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've still got one of your 32s....



I've got 3-32" then. 2 .050" and a .063"


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 11, 2013)

RSVP list. Add your name to the bottom. 

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J. 
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido salvage
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> RSVP list. Add your name to the bottom.
> 
> Barneyb 115 .063
> Wiggz
> ...



just added mine


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 11, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> just added mine



Sorry. Hard to do this on my phone. Didn't see you up there


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Sorry. Hard to do this on my phone. Didn't see you up there



and here I thought I wasn't invited or wasn't welcome :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,, that's ok,, just ban me,, then no one will get any pie:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## young (Sep 11, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> RSVP list. Add your name to the bottom.
> 
> Wiggz
> Mrs. J.
> ...



added


----------



## young (Sep 11, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> ...
> 
> And for the Big Cant 6 cube race, the cant is going to be a 30"x30" cant, so a 32" bar without dawgs will reach. Young has graciously agreed to either get a roll and spin loops, or pick up the pre spun loops, but it seems that some want .050, some want .063 and most likely some odd bastard will have .058. Lol
> 
> ...



hey asshats

add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better.

so far
Wiggz (what you want???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?)
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Barneyb 115 .063


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 11, 2013)

young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better.
> 
> ...



I thought that is what I did......

:hell_boy::hell_boy:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 11, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I thought that is what I did......
> 
> :hell_boy::hell_boy:



You need to put it in his native dialect.




hedgerow said:


> నేను చేయాలనుకోవడం ఏమి కాబట్టి గొలుసు ఇక్కడ మీ పేరు జోడించండి. ముందుగానే మెరుగైన . ఇప్పటివరకు
> 
> Wiggz ( మీరు ఏమి ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? ! ? )
> Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
> Barneyb 115 .063



There, that's better.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 11, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You need to put in his native dialect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaha 


Hahahahahaha....


Young is sooooo gonna ninja your ass...


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 11, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha....
> ...



Gonna put the kung fooey and chop souey on his azzz........


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll take a 119 in whatever Justin needs for his bar.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2013)

young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better.
> 
> ...



Added my entry.


----------



## moody (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll have to borrow a bar. I only have a 28 and don't have much of a need for anything larger so I'd hate drop $80+ for a bar I'll use once but there's none to borrow I guess I'll have no other choice


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2013)

moody said:


> I'll have to borrow a bar. I only have a 28 and don't have much of a need for anything larger so I'd hate drop $80+ for a bar I'll use once but there's none to borrow I guess I'll have no other choice



That's what I'm doing. I'll run Cowroys bar with a chain for the cuts.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 11, 2013)

RSVP list. Add your name to the bottom. 

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J. 
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido salvage
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.


I think I will have a 6cube to run in the race if Hedgerow brings it with. Then I will need a chain also. I have a 32" .063 stihl bar I will bring and some adapters to use on Huskys.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 12, 2013)

ok,,, going to try this one more time,,, hopefully my name won't get bumped again:bang::bang::bang:
Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J. 
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido salvage
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2013)

moody said:


> I'll have to borrow a bar. I only have a 28 and don't have much of a need for anything larger so I'd hate drop $80+ for a bar I'll use once but there's none to borrow I guess I'll have no other choice



I got a 36" husky bar anyone is welcome to borrow...
.063...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 12, 2013)

I would rather run a 36" and not have to remove the spikes and av mount for mine. Any one going to enter a 2100 husky?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 12, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I would rather run a 36" and not have to remove the spikes and av mount for mine. Any one going to enter a 2100 husky?



I hope to.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I hope to.



Cool. I was hoping there would be some old school saws in there. Maybe worksawcollector will enter the P62.:beer:


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 36" husky bar anyone is welcome to borrow...
> .063...



I appreciate it.


----------



## Termite (Sep 12, 2013)

moody said:


> I appreciate it.



Darn, moody, you have got a long drive to Murray. Don't you!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 12, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Cool. I was hoping there would be some old school saws in there. Maybe worksawcollector will enter the P62.:beer:



Is our 650 Super a legal entry?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Is our 650 Super a legal entry?



Should be. 99 cc is 6 cube.


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2013)

Termite said:


> Darn, moody, you have got a long drive to Murray. Don't you!



It'll be about 8 1/2 hours one way. Kentucky is worth every minute of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 12, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Should be. 99 cc is 6 cube.



We'll bring the old mag beast then.


----------



## rburg (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't talk about your son n law that way.


----------



## young (Sep 12, 2013)

young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better.
> 
> ...



so i guess no one else needs chains?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 12, 2013)

Termite said:


> Darn, moody, you have got a long drive to Murray. Don't you!



Google says it is 827 miles/12 hours 15 minutes from our place in Minnesota to Murray, KY. I cant wait to get there. Really looking forward to meeting some more AS members.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 12, 2013)

young said:


> so i guess no one else needs chains?



.404?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Google says it is 827 miles/12 hours 15 minutes from our place in Minnesota to Murray, KY. I cant wait to get there. Really looking forward to meeting some more AS members.



If you eat a few bowls of chili, before you leave, it will make the trip seem to go faster.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 12, 2013)

young said:


> so i guess no one else needs chains?



Sorry, I want a chain also. 115dl .063.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone have a modded 075 Stihl they will be bringing? I have always liked the 075 and would like to see a ported one.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> If you eat a few bowls of chili, before you leave, it will make the trip seem to go faster.



I know Sarah would enjoy it. I could eat a couple of subway sandwiches the days prior, there lettuce always gives me bad gas.


----------



## young (Sep 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> .404?



what you want? i might have some.



young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better.
> 
> ...


----------



## moody (Sep 13, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Google says it is 827 miles/12 hours 15 minutes from our place in Minnesota to Murray, KY. I cant wait to get there. Really looking forward to meeting some more AS members.



It's gonna be a blast. You guys leaving Friday morning?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 13, 2013)

young said:


> so i guess no one else needs chains?



I need a 119 .063". I quoted it in my post up there.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 13, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Anyone have a modded 075 Stihl they will be bringing? I have always liked the 075 and would like to see a ported one.



Got one that needs the handle replaced and a decomp installed. I have the handle and could bring the saw with me. $250 and its yours, leave it with Randy for a port job.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 13, 2013)

its always a blast,,,,, the only thing I hate about it is that long 30 minute drive,,,, ohhhhh yea,,,, that's one way,,, its a killer:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Sep 13, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I need a 119 .063". I quoted it in my post up there.





young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better.
> 
> ...


updated


----------



## Termite (Sep 13, 2013)

Instead of pineapple upside down cake I think I will have Maxine make some Thai Curry Tofu. Its really good.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2013)

young said:


> updated



Hey dip####. I gotta borrow a bar.


----------



## moody (Sep 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hey dip####. I gotta borrow a bar.



+1

I've got no issues running a second-hand chain either. I'm running for fun and unless someone grounds the chain one pass won't affect it enough to bother me.


----------



## young (Sep 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hey dip####. I gotta borrow a bar.



hey assclown looks like the common size right now is 115 063 so.........not hard to figure that out.


----------



## luckydad (Sep 13, 2013)

young said:


> hey assclown looks like the common size right now is 115 063 so.........not hard to figure that out.



That monkeys gonna get a complex :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 13, 2013)

2 more weeks


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2013)

young said:


> hey assclown looks like the common size right now is 115 063 so.........not hard to figure that out.



Since you got it all figured out just bring me a chain, midget.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2013)

luckydad said:


> That monkeys gonna get a complex :hmm3grin2orange:



The monkey likes it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Randy, will I need to bring a bar to match up with a saw? If so, I need to let Young know to bring a chain.


----------



## super3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido salvage
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 13, 2013)

super3 said:


> Barneyb 115 .063
> Wiggz
> . Mrs. J.
> . moody 6 cube bottom feeder
> ...



rms61moparman
Kysawsheila


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 13, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido salvage
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela

Fixed for ya Mike...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 14, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Hey Randy, will I need to bring a bar to match up with a saw? If so, I need to let Young know to bring a chain.



Yep.....it should be done for you.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 14, 2013)

adding dhibbs75,,,, he said last night (between beers) if he didn't have to work he would go

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido salvage
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.....it should be done for you.



Thank you sir, after buying 200 pounds of chain today it seems silly I have to buy more... I will update Young's list.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 14, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe


----------



## shades2914 (Sep 15, 2013)

Somone add me to the list+3 the boys are looking forward to it.


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 15, 2013)

Is an 880 a legal entry?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 15, 2013)

deerjackie said:


> Is an 880 a legal entry?



No, but I'd sure like to see it make a run!!
Different models help with perspective...
Then I wanna run it...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 15, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 15, 2013)

Since my daughter was born a week early there is a chance I might make it. I would say maybe a 40% chance. The final decision may not be made until last minute. It sounds like a damn good time.

Btw I would update the list but it does not look complete as it is. Looks like joe and young are missing. Possibly others.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 15, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe
LowVolt???


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 15, 2013)

now its updated:msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe
LowVolt??? 
6 snackies with poles and bikinis


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 15, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe (Elec6845)
LowVolt??? 
6 snackies with poles and bikinis

Fixed


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Barneyb 115 .063
> Wiggz
> . Mrs. J.
> . moody 6 cube bottom feeder
> ...



Joe ELECT6845, forgot the T Gary
Hope you make it Rory


----------



## joeymt33 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll be there. 

Randy, will the Mac make a good impression?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 16, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe (Elect6845)
LowVolt??? 
6 snackies with poles and bikinis.
Joeymt33


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 16, 2013)

+1
address please


----------



## luckydad (Sep 16, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> +1
> address please



Where you been hiden big guy ??


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 16, 2013)

luckydad said:


> Where you been hiden big guy ??


 Just been having a lot of personal issue here lately that I had to figure out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 16, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
. Mrs. J.
. moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe (Elect6845)
LowVolt??? 
Joeymt33
Rolltide + 1

Updated...


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 16, 2013)

So 36" bars? I need one 114 link .063 gauge please.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2013)

joeymt33 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Randy, will the Mac make a good impression?



We shall see. 



Roll Tide said:


> Just been having a lot of personal issue here lately that I had to figure out.



I think you need to straighten out a few things.....huh????


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 16, 2013)

I think there are a lot missing.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 16, 2013)

We did have an attendee list and a chain list but now I think they are sorta muddled into one list.....and that one is not so complete........


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll be there.....and I need a chain.


----------



## young (Sep 16, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> We did have an attendee list and a chain list but now I think they are sorta muddled into one list.....and that one is not so complete........



yea people cant seem to follow simple directions.

hey asshats

*add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better, otherwise you might not get one.*

so far
Wiggz 115dl .063
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Barneyb 115 .063
mdavlee 119 .063
andydodgegeek 115dl .063
randy 115dl .063
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was going to come, but since nobody can guarantee that I'll have a chain to run I'm just going to stay home.


----------



## young (Sep 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I was going to come, but since nobody can guarantee that I'll have a chain to run I'm just going to stay home.



fine by me.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Surprise.

Does that mean you'll have a chain for me or not?


----------



## young (Sep 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Surprise.
> 
> Does that mean you'll have a chain for me or not?



_add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better, otherwise you might not get one.
_


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 16, 2013)

young said:


> _add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better, otherwise you might not get one.
> _



I'm a little unclear, are you bringing chains for everyone?


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 16, 2013)

young said:


> _add your name here for the chain so i know what to order. sooner the better, otherwise you might not get one.
> _



you need to switch to decaf midget


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I'm a little unclear, are you bringing chains for everyone?



What kind of chains is he bringing? Snow chains? Logging chains? I could really use a bunch of 3/8 binding chains for muh tractors and stuff.........


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 16, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> What kind of chains is he bringing? Snow chains? Logging chains? I could really use a bunch of 3/8 binding chains for muh tractors and stuff.........



I think his panties might be bindin'.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 16, 2013)

I need a chain for a Remington 990...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I need a chain for a Remington 990...



Shhhhhh.......


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I need a chain for a Remington 990...



I have one, it's right here in my.....oh ####! :msp_scared:


----------



## moody (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone know a cheap car rental place? Had a car accident last night and my car is down for a couple weeks. $4,197.43 was the best quote I got and my insurance company doesn't want to cover a rental. So if it's not cheap I may not make it down.


----------



## zogger (Sep 16, 2013)

moody said:


> Anyone know a cheap car rental place? Had a car accident last night and my car is down for a couple weeks. $4,197.43 was the best quote I got and my insurance company doesn't want to cover a rental. So if it's not cheap I may not make it down.



Wow, that sucks! I assume you are OK?

4 grand for repairs!! You can get a fairly decent running truck and a commuter car sedan for two grand apiece, all day long.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 16, 2013)

11 days and counting


----------



## moody (Sep 16, 2013)

zogger said:


> Wow, that sucks! I assume you are OK?
> 
> 4 grand for repairs!! You can get a fairly decent running truck and a commuter car sedan for two grand apiece, all day long.



It's a 2013 Focus not going to buy a new car for a while. The insurance company will cover it after my ridiculous deductible and haggling over the extent of repairs. They won't cut a check until next week so I'm on foot. After looking at rental cars my appearance at the gtg may not happen.


----------



## zogger (Sep 16, 2013)

moody said:


> It's a 2013 Focus not going to buy a new car for a while. The insurance company will cover it after my ridiculous deductible and haggling over the extent of repairs. They won't cut a check until next week so I'm on foot. After looking at rental cars my appearance at the gtg may not happen.



Did you get it new at a ferd dealer? If so, maybe..maybe...they might have something that could lend you as a loaner, or cheap rental until yours is fixed?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 16, 2013)

A wrecked 2013 Focus will probably be in better shape than half the vehicles on the road in Kentucky.


----------



## moody (Sep 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> A wrecked 2013 Focus will probably be in better shape than half the vehicles on the road in Kentucky.



If the cross member that holds the ac condesor and radiator wasn't bent/ broke and dragging I'd drive it. But there's some crucial parts that were held up by bailing wire just to get the car to the shop.


----------



## luckydad (Sep 16, 2013)

moody said:


> If the cross member that holds the ac condesor and radiator wasn't bent/ broke and dragging I'd drive it. But there's some crucial parts that were held up by bailing wire just to get the car to the shop.



Dang man !!:bang::bang:


----------



## moody (Sep 16, 2013)

luckydad said:


> Dang man !!:bang::bang:



I worded it a little differently 

If I remember correctly it amounted to "son of a bleep, you bleep bleep bleepity bleep blep. Why the bleep did this bleeping have to happen" 

Lots of bleeping going on :bang:


----------



## young (Sep 17, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> you need to switch to decaf midget



shut it chicken legs.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 17, 2013)

The 2 star hotels on Priceline are pretty ok hotels. The murray plaza is plain Jane but the guys seemed to be good with it last year. Not a girl hotel  Price is $64....could probably bid it cheap. Some did last year. But all hotels are I only about 8 miles from us. Just an FYI


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2013)

Getting ready for this just got a bit more challenging. Last night I ordered both lower ball joints, both upper control arms with new ball joints and bushings, steering stabilizer, and four new shocks. I'll get the pittman arm locally. Obviously, it'll then need a front end alignment. I guess it's starting to show that it's 12 years old.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 17, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Getting ready for this just got a bit more challenging. Last night I ordered both lower ball joints, both upper control arms with new ball joints and bushings, steering stabilizer, and four new shocks. I'll get the pittman arm locally. Obviously, it'll then need a front end alignment. I guess it's starting to show that it's 12 years old.



Yuk... Sounds like a General Motors project...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yuk... Sounds like a General Motors project...



It needs a front end alignment. So, I was checking it out first. One torn lower boot and one slightly worn upper ball joint isn't too bad for a 12 year old truck with over-sized tires. Not much sense in doing just one of each though, so replacing them all. The only problem part is the Pittman arm. This is probably the forth one, but I'm sure it's aggravated by the 33" tires. The shocks are original, so again, not bad. It's really just general maintenance. It sets most of the time, so trends to get neglected.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 17, 2013)

young said:


> shut it chicken legs.



that's MR chicken legs to you :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll be there......and I need a chain. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there......and I need a chain. :msp_sneaky:



Don't ask about those, he seems very sensitive on that subject. oke:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Don't ask about those, he seems very sensitive on that subject. oke:



Specially formulated for tiny Asian midgets.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there......and I need a chain. :msp_sneaky:



You have to use my chain...
After I'm done running it into the ground...
:big_smile:


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't forget.......y'all are bringing drinks/ desserts/chips  


I'm providing all that other stuff.


----------



## young (Sep 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there......and I need a chain. :msp_sneaky:



i guess you dont know how to read.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 17, 2013)

young said:


> i guess you dont know how to read.



He's all type...
No read...

It's a monkey thing...


----------



## milkman (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure wish I could make it again, but I have a fractured knee and the wife is in rehab with a broken femur. Post lots of pictures.:msp_sad:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 17, 2013)

young said:


> i guess you dont know how to read.



You have to put it in his native language.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 17, 2013)

milkman said:


> Sure wish I could make it again, but I have a fractured knee and the wife is in rehab with a broken femur. Post lots of pictures.:msp_sad:



Having a broken leg is a heck of a time to quit drinking.


----------



## zogger (Sep 17, 2013)

milkman said:


> Sure wish I could make it again, but I have a fractured knee and the wife is in rehab with a broken femur. Post lots of pictures.:msp_sad:




err...uhh...maybe you guys should just pass on the kickboxing sport training......


----------



## young (Sep 17, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You have to put it in his native language.




actually this is his 1st language.






you understand now randy. got you covered on both.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 17, 2013)

milkman said:


> Sure wish I could make it again, but I have a fractured knee and the wife is in rehab with a broken femur. Post lots of pictures.:msp_sad:



you have a fractured knee and she has a broken femur,,,,,,, sounds like some rough stuff was going on,,, you all trying to catch up to unclemustache on the kids numbers:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 17, 2013)

young said:


> actually this is his 1st language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## milkman (Sep 17, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Having a broken leg is a heck of a time to quit drinking.



Yeah, would have been smarter to quit before all the broken bones.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2013)

young said:


> i guess you dont know how to read.



Chain.....I need chain.


----------



## joeymt33 (Sep 17, 2013)

Randy, are going over Friday or Saturday morning? I was thinking about putting that Mac together Friday evening.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2013)

joeymt33 said:


> Randy, are going over Friday or Saturday morning? I was thinking about putting that Mac together Friday evening.



I'll be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## young (Sep 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there Friday afternoon.



where you going staying at? best western?


----------



## young (Sep 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Chain.....I need chain.



i know you old and all but come on.......



young said:


> yea people cant seem to follow simple directions.
> 
> hey asshats
> 
> ...


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Are chains going to be available or do people need to bring there own?


----------



## young (Sep 17, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Are chains going to be available or do people need to bring there own?



yes and yes, bring your own and also one for me.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 17, 2013)

well as of right now it looks like I will be bringing my trailor with a bunch of stuff that needs a new home,,, I will know by the middle of next week of how much stuff I will have,,, and its a 5x8 trailor too,, I don't want to bring it all back home either


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 17, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Are chains going to be available or do people need to bring there own?



Bring one for me too please..
I've ruined a bunch lately...


----------



## young (Sep 17, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bring one for me too please..
> I've ruined a bunch lately...



dont worry, ill make sure tom gets the "fastest" rocked semi chisel chain right out of the box.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2013)

young said:


> where you going staying at? best western?



Yep


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 18, 2013)

young said:


> yes and yes, bring your own and also one for me.





Hedgerow said:


> Bring one for me too please..
> I've ruined a bunch lately...



If we could start a list, with people's names and what size chain they needed, that would be great.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> If we could start a list, with people's names and what size chain they needed, that would be great.



(1) Randy needs a pretty big chain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2013)

(2) Matt needs 2 chains... 1-pretty big and another a bit smaller ish...


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> (1) Randy needs a pretty big chain.





Hedgerow said:


> (2) Matt needs 2 chains... 1-pretty big and another a bit smaller ish...



Thanks, guys. I'll pass this info along to my supplier. He's a little flighty, but everybody knows how it is when you outsource. 

On these pretty big chains, would you prefer them in the pointy style? I think they come pointy or less pointy. Just let me know what you'd like. On the smaller chain, I don't think less pointy is an option, but I'll check.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> thanks, guys. I'll pass this info along to my supplier. He's a little flighty, but everybody knows how it is when you outsource.
> 
> On these pretty big chains, would you prefer them in the pointy style? I think they come pointy or less pointy. Just let me know what you'd like. On the smaller chain, i don't think less pointy is an option, but i'll check. :d



tldr...


----------



## origionalrebel (Sep 18, 2013)

i can't make it to the gtg but i do need a chain or 2 to fit my blade.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 18, 2013)

origionalrebel said:


> i can't make it to the gtg but i do need a chain or 2 to fit my blade.



7-1/4"?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> tldr...



I'm unfamiliar with that brand, would full skip Powersharp be okay, instead?


----------



## origionalrebel (Sep 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> 7-1/4"?




i don't think that would be big enough. the blade is about this long and this wide. has little teeth on the end.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 18, 2013)

origionalrebel said:


> i don't think that would be big enough. the blade is about this long and this wide. has little teeth on the end.



Are the teeth on both ends, or just the bottom?


----------



## origionalrebel (Sep 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Are the teeth on both ends, or just the bottom?





the teeth are right on one end. you know the end opposite the trigger thingy.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 18, 2013)

origionalrebel said:


> the teeth are right on one end. you know the end opposite the trigger thingy.



Have you tried turning it around, it sounds like you're holding it cattywompus.


----------



## origionalrebel (Sep 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Have you tried turning it around, it sounds like you're holding it cattywompus.



but i can't reach the trigger thingy if i hold it by the end with the teeth.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 18, 2013)

origionalrebel said:


> but i can't reach the trigger thingy if i hold it by the end with the teeth.



Are we still talking about a saw?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking for free chain (unused), 119 DL...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 18, 2013)

I just hope someone chimes in about chain. I'll need one for my winning saw. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 18, 2013)

I think our Asian connection was going to hook us up with some Chinese tri-link.


----------



## origionalrebel (Sep 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Are we still talking about a saw?




yup, sticker on the saw i think says 015. the blade is not quite as long as my arm.


----------



## moody (Sep 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just hope someone chimes in about chain. I'll need one for my winning saw. :msp_sneaky:



I'll need a chain for the bicycle I'm going have to ride down and if someone has a loop or 20 of 116-119 DL 3/8 .063 and bar to put it on it'd be nice.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 18, 2013)

IF and that's a big if the weather holds true it will be 80 and sunny


----------



## moody (Sep 18, 2013)

Someone smell my fingers please?


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 18, 2013)

OK, all you hairy midgets - I'm in for sure now. But being the lazy sort who doesn't want to shuffle through 38 pages of blather, can we get all the pertinent details on one post?

Host name and address
phone numbers
start/end times
what to bring
what not to bring
who not to bring
etc. etc.

Looking forward to it, and I hope in a couple weeks I'll be looking backward to it. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 19, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> OK, all you hairy midgets - I'm in for sure now. But being the lazy sort who doesn't want to shuffle through 38 pages of blather, can we get all the pertinent details on one post?
> 
> Host name and address
> phone numbers
> ...



Bring??? 
Yourself and a saw or 2... 
Don't bring???
08f150...
Ok... Bring Scott, but not his snackies...
They're just nasty...


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 19, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> OK, all you hairy midgets - I'm in for sure now. But being the lazy sort who doesn't want to shuffle through 38 pages of blather, can we get all the pertinent details on one post?
> 
> Host name and address
> phone numbers
> ...



Do you have any extra chains?


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bring???
> Yourself and a saw or 2...
> Don't bring???
> 08f150...
> ...



sorry hedge but he is coming here for the night Friday night and riding in with me Saturday,,, going to have a trailor load of snackies to bring too:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 19, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> OK, all you hairy midgets - I'm in for sure now. But being the lazy sort who doesn't want to shuffle through 38 pages of blather, can we get all the pertinent details on one post?
> 
> Host name and address
> phone numbers
> ...



addy,, I have no idea
number I won't post
we are going to get there about 8am,,, leaving here about 7:30,,, last until dark
bring yourself and a few saws,,,,, breakfast and drinks for the day are provided,,, going to take a big cooler and I am going to fix eggs,,pancakes,,sausage and bacon for breakfast
in other words,,, just get yourself down here in 1 piece


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2013)

*Chain*

Hey Young, I need me a chain dude. 

Why you ignore me so? :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc (Sep 19, 2013)

moody said:


> Someone smell my fingers please?





LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

now THATS funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

at least i " hope " you did that finger porting on a junk jug just for chits and grins ?? right ?? 

of COURSE you did !! silly me !!


----------



## moody (Sep 19, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now THATS funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Nope that saw is a runner.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 20, 2013)

Some will arrive Friday afternoon. We will all be ordering pizza that night. Saturday morning around 8am people will start to show up. I promise to have coffee this year. Bring your own breakfast! Lunch will be provided. Bring drinks, desserts, sides. For the address message wiggz. You may want to get that info just in case the site is hacked again. I'm kinda iffy about putting info on here right now. If you have wiggz number text him for directions.


----------



## avalancher (Sep 20, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Some will arrive Friday afternoon. We will all be ordering pizza that night. Saturday morning around 8am people will start to show up. I promise to have coffee this year. Bring your own breakfast! Lunch will be provided. Bring drinks, desserts, sides. For the address message wiggz. You may want to get that info just in case the site is hacked again. I'm kinda iffy about putting info on here right now. If you have wiggz number text him for directions.



you got any idea if you guys got an air strip close by your place? I was hoping to show up, but work is going to keep me till late friday night, so my only choice is to burn over there early saturday morning. Josh offered to pick me up at any landing strip you guys may have in the area.I would appreciate it if you know of any.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 20, 2013)

avalancher said:


> you got any idea if you guys got an air strip close by your place? I was hoping to show up, but work is going to keep me till late friday night, so my only choice is to burn over there early saturday morning. Josh offered to pick me up at any landing strip you guys may have in the area.I would appreciate it if you know of any.



I'll ask Jer this afternoon. This is all I know of. It is very close. http://www.murraykyleoakley.com/


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 20, 2013)

weather up date,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 79 and partly cloudy,, here is the link for the area weather

10 Day Weather Forecast for 42051 - weather.com


----------



## moody (Sep 20, 2013)

Somebody needs to find Wiggz a coil and he's missing something else I can't remember. I thought I had an extra coil but I don't.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Somebody needs to find Wiggz a coil and he's missing something else I can't remember. I thought I had an extra coil but I don't.



I sent him a coil and a carb already.....


----------



## rburg (Sep 20, 2013)

Would you have time to finish his saw Friday?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2013)

rburg said:


> Would you have time to finish his saw Friday?



That wouldn't fair though Randy.......I don't wanna race against myself. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 20, 2013)

Uggh.....

Three more shifts, Then gotta build two more saws, and grind some chains, clean the back lot up, milk the cows, clip the chickens, band the calfs and grind the corn.... Y'all get the idea...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 20, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Uggh.....
> 
> Three more shifts, Then gotta build two more saws, and grind some chains, clean the back lot up, milk the cows, clip the chickens, band the calfs and grind the corn.... Y'all get the idea...



Well what you going to do after Monday?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 20, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Well what you going to do after Monday?



Take a nap!! Hahaha



Y'all got ur 6 cubes ready?

[video=youtube;gof_L0YGRPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gof_L0YGRPg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ[/video]


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 20, 2013)

avalancher said:


> you got any idea if you guys got an air strip close by your place? I was hoping to show up, but work is going to keep me till late friday night, so my only choice is to burn over there early saturday morning. Josh offered to pick me up at any landing strip you guys may have in the area.I would appreciate it if you know of any.





Mrs. J said:


> I'll ask Jer this afternoon. This is all I know of. It is very close. Murray-Calloway Co. Airport



The wife is correct. About 10 miles or so from here...

If they had cut the corn yet, u could land across the street. Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Take a nap!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a crappy old Stihl to me. otstir:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like a crappy old Stihl to me. otstir:



Junky old aftermarket stuff too... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Junky old aftermarket stuff too... :hmm3grin2orange:



Them Chinese jugs are da bomb.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Uggh.....
> 
> Three more shifts, Then gotta build two more saws, and grind some chains, clean the back lot up, milk the cows, clip the chickens, band the calfs and grind the corn.... Y'all get the idea...



Need a chain.???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Need a chain.???
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I need several. Lol


----------



## moody (Sep 20, 2013)

Ever build a saw that made you go wow? I did today after the 3rd starter rope I said "wow". Thought to myself maybe I should take this to the gtg. It's as close to the pull and toss bike saw concept as I've been. Anyone have s pipe that'll fit a 394/395? It may as well look fast :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2013)

moody said:


> Ever build a saw that made you go wow? I did today after the 3rd starter rope I said "wow". Thought to myself maybe I should take this to the gtg. It's as close to the pull and toss bike saw concept as I've been. Anyone have s pipe that'll fit a 394/395? It may as well look fast :hmm3grin2orange:



Ropes are for weenies. I pull start mine with my truck...


----------



## moody (Sep 21, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Ropes are for weenies. I pull start mine with my truck...



My lack of transportation left me digging in the parts stash. Had I bought new top it would have only happened once.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Ropes are for weenies. I pull start mine with my truck...



Just remember the squirt bottle...
Cause backing up a saw for another try sucks...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 21, 2013)

Gotta frikkin' work next weekend.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 21, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gotta frikkin' work next weekend.



You and me both:banghead:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 21, 2013)

im going to see about making it over there with a truck load of stuff for sale. I will have new bars and chains, air filters, handle bars, clutch covers, sprockets, brake handles, mufflers, ppe, files, wedges, used husq 350, used 372, stihl 361 with broken tank handle, and lots more pro saw parts. I WILL ALSO HAVE THE ENTIRE JONSERED LINE UP OF PRO SAWS ON HAND FOR SALE FROM THE 2188 DOWN TO THE 2252. I CAN PROCESS CARDS BY CALLING BACK TO MY STORE PHONE. MY WIFE WILL RUN THE CARD FROM THE STORE. if anyone is interested in anything special or wants me to bring them anything specific let me know asap.


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 21, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> im going to see about making it over there with a truck load of stuff for sale. I will have new bars and chains, air filters, handle bars, clutch covers, sprockets, brake handles, mufflers, ppe, files, wedges, used husq 350, used 372, stihl 361 with broken tank handle, and lots more pro saw parts. I WILL ALSO HAVE THE ENTIRE JONSERED LINE UP OF PRO SAWS ON HAND FOR SALE FROM THE 2188 DOWN TO THE 2252. I CAN PROCESS CARDS BY CALLING BACK TO MY STORE PHONE. MY WIFE WILL RUN THE CARD FROM THE STORE. if anyone is interested in anything special or wants me to bring them anything specific let me know asap.



Hello Mr. Haney!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 21, 2013)

by the way the prices on the new jonsereds are going to be so low I cant post them on the net. I may even have a couple that are already ported and ready to go.2253 wooottttt woooottttttttt ,2260 woooottttttt wooooooottttttttt


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 21, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gotta frikkin' work next weekend.



Not cool.


----------



## moody (Sep 21, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gotta frikkin' work next weekend.



Call in sick. Tell them you've got the whooping beaver clap and requires 3 days of recovery.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 21, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Hello Mr. Haney!



LMAO


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 21, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> im going to see about making it over there with a truck load of stuff for sale. I will have new bars and chains, air filters, handle bars, clutch covers, sprockets, brake handles, mufflers, ppe, files, wedges, used husq 350, used 372, stihl 361 with broken tank handle, and lots more pro saw parts. I WILL ALSO HAVE THE ENTIRE JONSERED LINE UP OF PRO SAWS ON HAND FOR SALE FROM THE 2188 DOWN TO THE 2252. I CAN PROCESS CARDS BY CALLING BACK TO MY STORE PHONE. MY WIFE WILL RUN THE CARD FROM THE STORE. if anyone is interested in anything special or wants me to bring them anything specific let me know asap.



I am going to have about 1/2 trailor load of stuff for free,,, the only thing I was going to sell is 2 almost cherry 3400 anti vibes,,, 1 has 90 and 1 has 100 psi,, they are complete,,, they are going to go for what I have into them,,,, which isn't much,,,,,,,,
I may want a few bars terry for my huskies,,,, I will be in the shop this evening and see what I need and I will pm you


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 21, 2013)

Is there a U-Haul location close by? May need to rent a trailer if I get too much stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 21, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Is there a U-Haul location close by? May need to rent a trailer if I get too much stuff.



This P65 is about a load by itself. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 21, 2013)

moody said:


> Call in sick. Tell them you've got the whooping beaver clap and requires 3 days of recovery.




I was just gonna tell them I have to poop that weekend but that'll work too.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 21, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I was just gonna tell them I have to poop that weekend but that'll work too.



Don't tell them, show them.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This P65 is about a load by itself. :msp_sneaky:



Try it with a 36" bar. Don't forget my extra P&C's....


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 21, 2013)

I think I'll try and convince the wife to make some cookies. Not sure if they'll make it all the way there, however. I'm also trying to snag a little sumpin' special for the event. No luck finding one, yet. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 21, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> I think I'll try and convince the wife to make some cookies. Not sure if they'll make it all the way there, however. I'm also trying to snag a little sumpin' special for the event. No luck finding one, yet. :msp_sneaky:



cookies+cold milk sitting on the front deck listening to the crickets =


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 21, 2013)

just checked,,, 79 and partly sunny still


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around in a long time, Wiggs do I need to bring anything?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 22, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in a long time, Wiggs do I need to bring anything?



Maybe a gasket and seal kit for your saw. Been on back order for 3 weeks now. :-/


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

weather update,,,,,, heavy snow and ice first thing in the morning and tornadoes by afternoon,,,,,JUST KIDDING:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,,,,,, partly sunny and 87,,, 20% chance of rain late afternoon and evening,,,, so it still looks like a good day,, little warm for my liking but it will be good


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll call local dealer this morning and see if he has one, doubt I could get it by the time I leave here. We may have to go AM on it, anyone going that has that kit for a 038? Terry?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2013)

I keep telling "The Wiggs"......an aftermarket kit from weedeaterman will work fine. I've used around 50 of them with zero issues.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll call local dealer this morning and see if he has one, doubt I could get it by the time I leave here. We may have to go AM on it, anyone going that has that kit for a 038? Terry?



I am with randy when it comes to gasket kits. aftermarket has been fine. I do look the seals over carefully to make sure they are formed correctly.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2013)

It looks like a go here. The front end is back together on the truck, and it's at the shop now getting aligned. Lisa's concerned about me traveling alone, ie Menier's Disease, so she's trying to get off work to come with me Either way, I'm planning on coming. Young, hopefully it's not too late, and I'll get you a DL count tonight.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 23, 2013)

Two shoulders ordered!! Anyone have a favorite BBQ sauce. Or make their own? I'm not a huge fan of the one they sell there. Gonna look around for some different kinds.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

as long as it is mild for me


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I was just gonna tell them I have to poop that weekend but that'll work too.



I poop every weekend


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Two shoulders ordered!! Anyone have a favorite BBQ sauce. Or make their own? I'm not a huge fan of the one they sell there. Gonna look around for some different kinds.



I make a vinegar based sauce.......NC style.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> as long as it is mild for me



I poop every weekend:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I make a vinegar based sauce.......NC style.



I poop every weekend


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> i poop every weekend



mud duck style!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I poop every weekend



you have some serious issues,,,, no wonder you fit in so well


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll call local dealer this morning and see if he has one, doubt I could get it by the time I leave here. We may have to go AM on it, anyone going that has that kit for a 038? Terry?



I will have an aftermarket kit with me just in case


----------



## moody (Sep 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I make a vinegar based sauce.......NC style.



Red wine vinegar base in my sauces


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I poop every weekend



Stool making seminar at the GTG? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stool making seminar at the GTG? :msp_sneaky:



poop contest?????? count me in


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stool making seminar at the GTG? :msp_sneaky:



I can whip you out a stool at the GTG, probably make one early Saturday morning. I could possibly make a few stools over the coarse of the weekend.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> poop contest?????? count me in



I am a little nervous about meeting you!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

poor wigs will have to have his septic tank pumped after we leave,, unless we find a nice tree and just dig a hole:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2013)

would that be a combined stool total :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

weather up date for sat,,,,, 82 and partly cloudy,,, Friday night is 60 degrees


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am a little nervous about meeting you!!!:msp_scared:



as long as you don't look like sheep,, you will be fine,, if you do then you might find a homo midget humping your leg:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2013)

if I can arrive early enough Friday what flavor do you like ,grape or apple pie?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> as long as you don't look like sheep,, you will be fine,, if you do then you might find a homo midget humping your leg:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I liked this post, I don't know why????


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> if I can arrive early enough Friday what flavor do you like ,grape or apple pie?



What's early enough? And what is flavored in grape or apple.... we're not still talking about stools, are we? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 23, 2013)

Andy, do I need to bring curtains and a timeclock?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Andy, do I need to bring curtains and a timeclock?



Please do, ALWAYS better to poop on the clock and nothin better than wiping you ass with curtains.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 23, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> What's early enough? And what is flavored in grape or apple.... we're not still talking about stools, are we? :msp_unsure:



White lightnin'... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am a little nervous about meeting you!!!:msp_scared:



You are just afraid he can make a better stool.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 23, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Two shoulders ordered!! Anyone have a favorite BBQ sauce. Or make their own? I'm not a huge fan of the one they sell there. Gonna look around for some different kinds.



Corky's is good. They sell it at Walmart.


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Don't tell them, show them.





andydodgegeek said:


> I poop every weekend





Mastermind said:


> Stool making seminar at the GTG? :msp_sneaky:





o8f150 said:


> poop contest?????? count me in



Funny you guys mention it. This morning a guy I work with found a random turd on the floor of the bathroom at our shop. There was some poo in the one stall that looked like it got stepped on and the nugget was just lying next to the sink. It happened this past weekend. The big question today was , "who done it?"


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I liked this post, I don't know why????



you would homo


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wiggs can you hook a brother up? 

View attachment 315629
View attachment 315630


----------



## rburg (Sep 23, 2013)

I think he has electricity now.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok, I need a head count for Gumbo on Saturday night. It doesn't matter if I have 5 or 50 I just need to know how many. Cut and paste this list while adding your name.....

Gumbo List
1) Barney.....
2) Wiggz


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Wiggs can you hook a brother up?
> 
> View attachment 315629
> View attachment 315630



my wife has something similar to that,,,, need I say more


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, I need a head count for Gumbo on Saturday night. It doesn't matter if I have 5 or 50 I just need to know how many. Cut and paste this list while adding your name.....
> 
> Gumbo List
> 1) Barney.....



count me out,,, you would not want to be around me 3 hours after I eat it,, I would blow the lid off the septic tank


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 23, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Wiggs can you hook a brother up?
> 
> View attachment 315629
> View attachment 315630





o8f150 said:


> my wife has something similar to that,,,, need I say more



What is it 220??


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> White lightnin'... :msp_thumbup:



jus sayin,im partial to the grape


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 23, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> What is it 220??



YES SIR. You coming or not?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 23, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> What is it 220??



220, 221. Whatever it takes.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> count me out,,, you would not want to be around me 3 hours after I eat it,, I would blow the lid off the septic tank



Pics?


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?



young,,,randy and wendel,, I told them to stay away when I flushed


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/yFb9cSCELYw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2013)

Well....394 and 395 carbs are different.....But some bondo and zip ties and I think i can make her go.  



Anybody excited? 

Ive got LOTS to do before Saturday. :bang:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Wiggs can you hook a brother up?
> 
> View attachment 315629
> View attachment 315630



Bring some SO cord and ill fix u up!


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 23, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Well....394 and 395 carbs are different.....But some bondo and zip ties and I think i can make her go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my most prized saws has an entire case half made of bondo, same stuff they built the pyramids from if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> One of my most prized saws has an entire case half made of bondo, same stuff they built the pyramids from if I'm not mistaken.



I remember that saw. You got called some not so nice names IIRC. Did you ever get a T-shirt?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, I need a head count for Gumbo on Saturday night. It doesn't matter if I have 5 or 50 I just need to know how many. Cut and paste this list while adding your name.....
> 
> Gumbo List
> 1) Barney.....


2) Wiggz



Mmmmmm...GUMBO!!!


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 23, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Bring some SO cord and ill fix u up!



I got the cord if you got power close by. How much cord do I need? Would this be a first at a GTG?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I got the cord if you got power close by. How much cord do I need? Would this be a first at a GTG?



Probably 50-75'. IIRC, there is a welding plug in the building already wired up. If not, we can call an electrician....


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 23, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> I remember that saw. You got called some not so nice names IIRC. Did you ever get a T-shirt?



I did get a t-shirt. 

I made the mistake of washing it, ain't even big enough to use as curtains, now. Might be the perfect size for a crying towel, though.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 23, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Probably 50-75'. IIRC, there is a welding plug in the building already wired up. If not, we can call an electrician....



what about a portable generator,, the bigger ones have 220 on them


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I did get a t-shirt.
> 
> I made the mistake of washing it, ain't even big enough to use as curtains, now. Might be the perfect size for a crying towel, though.



I thought his saws came with crying towels?


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 23, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Probably 50-75'. IIRC, there is a welding plug in the building already wired up. If not, we can call an electrician....



You know any? 

I'm bringing it, all 40 pounds of it.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 23, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> I thought his saws came with crying towels?



Crying towels are 40% extra.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I did get a t-shirt.
> 
> I made the mistake of washing it, ain't even big enough to use as curtains, now. Might be the perfect size for a crying towel, though.



I might need to borrow your towel, you probably wont want to wipe tears when I'm done with it though.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I might need to borrow your towel, you probably wont want to wipe tears when I'm done with it though.



I won't be there, but Randy usually carries an extra in his truck. If you borrow it, just put it back under the seat when you're done. I'm sure he won't mind and it can be our little secret. :msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I won't be there, but Randy usually carries an extra in his truck. If you borrow it, just put it back under the seat when you're done. I'm sure he won't mind and it can be our little secret. :msp_wink:



I'm looking forward to meeting Randy in person, I haven't washed my finger for a few days, the first thing I am going to do is ask him to smell it.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2013)

you been doin some finger portin too ?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
Mrs. J.
Moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe (Elect6845)
LowVolt??? 
Joeymt33
Rolltide + 1
Blsnelling 115 .050 / 106 .063 - One of each


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 23, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> YES SIR. You coming or not?



I think my chances of going have gotten better. From 40% chance to 60%.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 23, 2013)

Gumbo List
1) Barney.....
2) Wiggz
3) mrs J (maybe a few kids)
4) stihlbro + wife


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I think my chances of going have gotten better. From 40% chance to 60%.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



You *gotta *make it! I had another set back today, but that ain't stoppin' me. Just have to work a little harder to get ready.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 23, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> jus sayin,im partial to the grape



Me too.. 
Can ya hook a brother up with a jar??
We'll settle up Saturday...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2013)

*Gumbo List*

Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad - Probably


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is there anyone around my area that is attending this GTG? I have a saw that needs a one way ride. I can meet you within a few hours of Iowa city.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 23, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Is there anyone around my area that is attending this GTG? I have a saw that needs a one way ride. I can meet you within a few hours of Iowa city.



Just ship the damn thing already!!!
Or send it with Andy and Sarah...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2013)

Too many lists. 

I ain't got a bar......or a chain.

I like Gumbo. 

I'll be there, with Jon and Bubba.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2013)

Here Randy, I'll make it easy for you!

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
Mrs. J.
Moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind - Rocked out, triple hump, semi-chisel, full-skip, safety chain
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe (Elect6845)
LowVolt??? 
Joeymt33
Rolltide + 1
Blsnelling 115 .050 / 106 .063 - One of each[/QUOTE]

*Gumbo List*

Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad - Probably
Randy


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Here Randy, I'll make it easy for you!
> 
> Barneyb 115 .063
> Wiggz
> ...



I dont even know what it is???


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
Mrs. J.
Moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind - Rocked out, triple hump, semi-chisel, full-skip, safety chain
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe (Elect6845)
LowVolt??? 
Joeymt33
Rolltide + 1
Blsnelling 115 .050 / 106 .063 - One of each[/QUOTE]
tlandrum+1


----------



## young (Sep 24, 2013)

hey asshats

add your name here if you want me to get you a chain, otherwise bring your own. deadline will be the 26th.

so far
Wiggz 115dl .063
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Barneyb 115 .063
mdavlee 119 .063
andydodgegeek 115dl .063
randy 115dl .063
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
dse 115dl .058


----------



## young (Sep 24, 2013)

Gumbo List
Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad - Probably
Randy
young


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 24, 2013)

young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here if you want me to get you a chain, otherwise bring your own. deadline will be the 26th.
> 
> ...



My understanding was this race won't be a bring your own chain....either buy one from Young or don't race was what I understood......everybody's chain will be the same


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 24, 2013)

young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here if you want me to get you a chain, otherwise bring your own. deadline will be the 26th.
> 
> ...



Well I'm glad you got that all figured out. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well I'm glad you got that all figured out. :msp_biggrin:



it only took him 3 weeks


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 24, 2013)

weather update,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,82 and partly cloudy


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 24, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Here Randy, I'll make it easy for you!
> 
> Barneyb 115 .063
> Wiggz
> ...



Sounds fair.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 24, 2013)

anything to even things up when trying to knock off the reigning champ.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 24, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> anything to even things up when trying to knock off the reigning chimp.



Fixed.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2013)

young said:


> hey asshats
> 
> add your name here if you want me to get you a chain, otherwise bring your own. deadline will be the 26th.
> 
> ...


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 24, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> anything to even things up when trying to knock UP the reigning chImp.




there,,,, fixed again


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 24, 2013)

im going to have lots of round files with me for cheap. I will sell Oregon files by the dozen for $16 or stihl files by the dozen for $18.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2013)

Matt is there a reason you didn't put both of us on the gumbo list, are we leaving before that starts?


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 24, 2013)

Gumbo will be Saturday evening.


----------



## young (Sep 24, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> My understanding was this race won't be a bring your own chain....either buy one from Young or don't race was what I understood......everybody's chain will be the same



as long as its new untouched out of box/off roll rs/rsc, you can bring your own.


----------



## moody (Sep 24, 2013)

It's looking unlikely that I'll make it down. This car accident has gotten expensive quickly and I'm out of wheels until late next week. I'm still trying to find a way down but it's not looking good at this point.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt is there a reason you didn't put both of us on the gumbo list, are we leaving before that starts?



Waitin' for you to put us on the gumbo list...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2013)

young said:


> as long as its new untouched out of box/off roll rs/rsc, you can bring your own.



How can anyone pass up free chains!!???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 24, 2013)

I need a chain. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey.......Wiggs needs a 395XP coil bad. Is anyone close to him that can help? Or is anyone going that can bring an extra?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2013)

Barneyb 115 .063
Wiggz
Mrs. J.
Moody 6 cube bottom feeder
Hedgerow 115dl .063 x 2
Levi
Work saw collector
Cowroy
Ptjeep
Guido Salvage - 119 DL in .063
Mastermind - Rocked out, triple hump, semi-chisel, full-skip, safety chain
Jon
Jackie
Rburg
The Dodgegeeks.
o8f150
uncle mustache 95% possible 
super3
Rms61moparman
KYSawshiela
dhibbs75 possible/maybe
Shades2914 + 3
Young
Joe (Elect6845)
LowVolt??? 
Joeymt33
Rolltide + 1
Blsnelling 115 .050 / 106 .063 - One of each[/QUOTE]

*Gumbo List*

Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad - Probably
Randy
Hedgerow +1
WSC

Someone needs to make a list of the lists


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hey.......Wiggs needs a 395XP coil bad. Is anyone close to him that can help? Or is anyone going that can bring an extra?



Does it share a coil type with anything else??


----------



## young (Sep 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I need a chain. :msp_smile:



you want a chain? too bad jackass.

btw your computer is done.............like 10 months ago.


----------



## super3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Gumbo List

1 Barney
2 Wiggz
3 Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
4 stihlbro + wife
5 Brad - Probably
6 Randy
7 Hedgerow +1
8 WSC
9 super3





I'll be bringing red beans also.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 24, 2013)

young said:


> btw your computer is done.............like 10 months ago.



You know that computer will only ride in the front seat. Looks like your saws are on the roof.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone know when the deadline is for getting a chain order in?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 24, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Does anyone know when the deadline is for getting a chain order in?



I waited for you all weekend, where the hell were you?


----------



## young (Sep 24, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Does anyone know when the deadline is for getting a chain order in?



i think its when you S T F U:jester:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I waited for you all weekend, where the hell were you?



Labor and delivery, Field Days got nixed.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 24, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Barneyb 115 .063
> Wiggz
> Mrs. J.
> Moody 6 cube bottom feeder
> ...



*Gumbo List*

Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad - Probably
Randy
Hedgerow +1
WSC
 rms61moparman x2
 Kysawsheila

Someone needs to make a list of the lists[/QUOTE]


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 24, 2013)

the internets][QUOTE=young said:


> i think its when you S T F U:jester:


 This person is a midget and as such his posts should not be taken seriously. Plus he is being a big baby about getting chains for everybody.[/quote]

This clears everything up. Thank you, internets.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 24, 2013)

A couple questions..Is there a good place to set up a tent, with electricity? Do you have a grill Sarah could use? Do you like to watch movies about gladiators?


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> A couple questions..Is there a good place to set up a tent, with electricity? Do you have a grill Sarah could use? Do you like to watch movies about gladiators?



It's the KY get together, I'm sure pitching a tent is encouraged everywhere.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 24, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> It's the KY get together, I'm sure pitching a tent is encouraged everywhere.



I resent that :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 24, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I resemble that :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Yes, I know.


----------



## young (Sep 25, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> This clears everything up. Thank you, internets.



i hate you internets


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 25, 2013)

Well that was a nice 13 hour nap. :-(

Woke up long enough to go back to bed once. Now I'm waaaaay behind. 

Headed to the shop.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy I'm gittin excited now...:haha:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 25, 2013)

You all have a great time and a safe trip.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 25, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You all have a great time and a safe trip.



It's not that far across Missouri......why aren't you coming????


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 25, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> A couple questions..Is there a good place to set up a tent, with electricity? Do you have a grill Sarah could use? Do you like to watch movies about gladiators?



There is good places to set up a tent. I'm sure jer can figure out the electricity. He is the one with beard. Ask him. 

We have this black thing that resembles a grill. Lol. It's on its last leg but still truckin. As long as it's still working in a few days then yes.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm sure jer can figure out the electricity. He is the one with beard. Ask him.



He's the one with the beard??? We will see about that.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

weather up date,,,,,, now its 83 and partly cloudy,,,, I think I will be bringing shorts for the afternoon:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 25, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> weather up date,,,,,, now its 83 and partly cloudy,,,, I think I will be bringing shorts for the afternoon:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




Uh - oh. Maybe I should stay home after all...... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Uh - oh. Maybe I should stay home after all...... :msp_sneaky:



At least he didn't say thong...:msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 25, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> weather up date,,,,,, now its 83 and partly cloudy,,,, I think I will be bringing shorts for the afternoon:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I'm gonna just wear my assless chaps


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Does it share a coil type with anything else??



A 55 coil will fit.....but I'm pretty sure the timing is off with it. 



young said:


> you want a chain? too bad jackass.
> 
> btw your computer is done.............like 10 months ago.



You're my favorite midget ya know. 

Oh........I got your MS170 done too. It's just right for you. 

Gumbo List

1 Barney
2 Wiggz
3 Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
4 stihlbro + wife
5 Brad - Probably
6 Randy
7 Hedgerow +1
8 WSC
9 super3
10 Jon



wigglesworth said:


> Well that was a nice 13 hour nap. :-(
> 
> Woke up long enough to go back to bed once. Now I'm waaaaay behind.
> 
> Headed to the shop.



I'm glad you got some rest......now, make the damn 395 run. 



andydodgegeek said:


> I'm gonna just wear my assless chaps



Of course you are.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 25, 2013)

I just got off the phone with Wiggs. Looks like the wood for this shindig is gonna cost about 800.00. That sounds like a bunch of money, and it is if one guy pays the whole bill. We can't let that happen though. 

Remember now, that's nine 10" X 10" poplar cants just for the build off saws. Then you have the 10" X 10"s for the 4,5,6 cube racing, and 8" X 8"s for the 3 cubers.....plus all the round logs just to play in. Yeah, that's a bunch of wood. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just got off the phone with Wiggs. Looks like the wood for this shindig is gonna cost about 800.00. That sounds like a bunch of money, and it is if one guy pays the whole bill. We can't let that happen though.
> 
> Remember now, that's nine 10" X 10" poplar cants just for the build off saws. Then you have the 10" X 10"s for the 4,5,6 cube racing, and 8" X 8"s for the 3 cubers.....plus all the round logs just to play in. Yeah, that's a bunch of wood. :msp_mellow:



I would encourage everyone to slap on a big bar, and make a 10 dollar run in the big wood... Whether its a 6 cube or not, you'll get to see how the smaller saws stack up and may even be surprised who ends up with the fastest time...!!!
May not be a 6 cube!!!??
That's what makes these fun...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I would encourage everyone to slap on a big bar, and make a 10 dollar run in the big wood... Whether its a 6 cube or not, you'll get to see how the smaller saws stack up and may even be surprised who ends up with the fastest time...!!!
> May not be a 6 cube!!!??
> That's what makes these fun...



Mark me down for a run in it then. It may not be the fastest run, but me and it (the saw) will look good doing it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Mark me down for a run in it then. It may not be the fastest run, but me and it (the saw) will look good doing it.



Remind me to take a look at that chain on the big cannon Friday evening Stephen...
We'll make it cut sexy while it's looking sexy...
:msp_sneaky:
And please remind me to bring Andy's double dog top secret 6 cube with us...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Remind me to take a look at that chain on the big cannon Friday evening Stephen...
> We'll make it cut sexy while it's looking sexy...
> :msp_sneaky:
> And please remind me to bring Andy's double dog top secret 6 cube with us...



Sounds good, how we going to git that big bar on this 029S?

I hate those double dog top secret saws, I'm the last to know anything around here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Remind me to take a look at that chain on the big cannon Friday evening Stephen...
> We'll make it cut sexy while it's looking sexy...
> :msp_sneaky:
> And please remind me to bring Andy's double dog top secret 6 cube with us...



I just remembered what saw your talking about, cool I cant wait.

I wonder if he could be talked out of it, I don't have one that color.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 25, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just remembered what saw your talking about, cool I cant wait.
> 
> I wonder if he could be talked out of it, I don't have one that color.



I doubt it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm gonna just wear my assless chaps



don't tease us like that


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Uh - oh. Maybe I should stay home after all...... :msp_sneaky:



and don't think I am going to tuck you in and give you a good night kiss either


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> At least he didn't say thong...:msp_smile:



thong????? heck,, I don't even wear undies:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

just an fyi,,,, they say its going to start raining late Saturday night into sunday but Saturday still looks good


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just got off the phone with Wiggs. Looks like the wood for this shindig is gonna cost about 800.00. That sounds like a bunch of money, and it is if one guy pays the whole bill. We can't let that happen though.
> 
> Remember now, that's nine 10" X 10" poplar cants just for the build off saws. Then you have the 10" X 10"s for the 4,5,6 cube racing, and 8" X 8"s for the 3 cubers.....plus all the round logs just to play in. Yeah, that's a bunch of wood. :msp_mellow:



Just bumping this the be sure it ain't lost in the clutter. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2013)

ill be bringing some more cants with me. I have several 8x8 white pine that ill be donating to the cause.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 25, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ill be bringing some more cants with me. I have several 8x8 white pine that ill be donating to the cause.



Make sure one is rotted so I am not embarrassed. I will also take a box of Stihl files for 3/8th chain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll bring a can of WD40...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bring a can of WD40...
> :msp_sneaky:


Good, so we wont have to listen to this squeaking alternator belt the whole way.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bring a can of WD40...
> :msp_sneaky:





andydodgegeek said:


> I'm gonna just wear my assless chaps




HOMO"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,I think I will stay home if that craziness is going to go on:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 25, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> HOMO"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,I think I will stay homo if that craziness is going to go on:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: Anybody wanna share sleeping bags?



That's kinda queer.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That's kinda queer.



+ a lot of gayness going on


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 25, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> + a lot of gayness going on



I meant weird, but I see how you swing. :rainbow:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That's kinda queer.



I be a sob,,, I just noticed what it said,,,,:msp_sneaky::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Make sure one is rotted so I am not embarrassed. I will also take a box of Stihl files for 3/8th chain.



all I have left in stihl files are 3/16


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 25, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> It's not that far across Missouri......why aren't you coming????



Getting my elderly parents moved closer so we can help them and ect. ect. there home came last week and have thing that my brother and I can do to save them $$. they are on fixed retirement. I am going to http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/241533.htm for a few hours.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm out in the shop getting stuff ready and I realize I don't have a 36" bar. I have a 32 & a 42". Someone have a husky mount 36 I can borrow for the race? Looks like I will have to buy another bar sometime in the near future..


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't have enough time to get all my chains Sharp, gonna have to do some there. I've been too busy cutting wood.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 25, 2013)

Andy, if you want to use my bar I'll buy most of the chain to have an extra one for my bar.... if this makes sense? The drive link count for my bar is 119 but If you think you woulda eventually use a 36" the more common 115dl would be the better choice.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm out in the shop getting stuff ready and I realize I don't have a 36" bar. I have a 32 & a 42". Someone have a husky mount 36 I can borrow for the race? Looks like I will have to buy another bar sometime in the near future..



Got one... And I spoke for 2 chains in case you needed one...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

Just tested the 84 dl chain I been working on... 
:msp_biggrin:
It's on the 385...


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, my 4 & 6 cuber will not make the trip. I guess that's what you deserve when you try to revive parts saws and they are mismatched pieces.....I think the timing is way slow on the Jred 2095 and I don't have any idea on the PP415, it just won't run. 

I am probably better off making gumbo anyhow........


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 25, 2013)

Are helper handles legal...?


----------



## moody (Sep 25, 2013)

You can scratch me off the list guys. No wheel's and I couldn't afford the trip on a rental. Really sucks that I can't make it but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 25, 2013)

moody said:


> You can scratch me off the list guys. No wheel's and I couldn't afford the trip on a rental. Really sucks that I can't make it but I guess it is what it is.



Sorry to hear that, we could start a raffle for a bus ticket.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mixing fuel, installing bars and chains, making an extension cord, WOOHOO I love a gtg.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Are helper handles legal...?



Sure...
Randy has to run the dummy handle though...


----------



## moody (Sep 25, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Sorry to hear that, we could start a raffle for a bus ticket.



No need to be sorry. Me not being there won't slow the show nor steat the spotlight. 

Everyone cut safe and have fun. Maybe next time I'll get there.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

I will be busy loading the truck and trailor Friday afternoon,,, have to get it all done before uncle gets here


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2013)

I still haven't started on prepping the saws, nor even a truck to get there yet. I dropped my truck off Sunday night to get the front end aligned. They called Monday afternoon to tell me the idler arm had more than 1" vertical play in it. Not possible! I checked every part while Lisa moved the wheel back and forth, tires on the ground. It had no play. Not having the time to do anything else, I ordered the parts, and installed them last night. I dropped the truck off again last night. I called them this morning, asked if there would be any problem getting it done today, and was told no problem, and we'll call you if we do. 5 PM no call, so I call them. Oh, we still need a little more time. I was not a happy camper! I think I'm going to have a stroke before this truck is done, lol Tomorrow evening will be a marathon of chain sharpening, saw cleaning, and topping the fluids off. The truck has to be loaded, as I'll be leaving from work Friday afternoon. Second thought, maybe I need to come without any saws, so that I can set back and relax!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am with you on the relaxing brad,,,, I am going to bring 2 big camping chairs,, I will be running some saws but I won't be doing any of the racing,,,, its been a long hard summer for me,,,,,,,this will be a good time for me to relax,, have some fun and be around an enjoyable group
now for the idler arm,,, if it had that much play it would have broken,, I think he was just wanting more money out of you by replacing it,,, I have done a lot of alignments when I was turning the wrench and a little bit of play is normal,,, now for the amount of time to do the alignment is about 1 hour,,, sounds like he is pulling your chain


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 25, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> thong????? heck,, I don't even wear undies:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:



I just remembered - I have to stay home and floss the cat..... :msp_scared:


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 25, 2013)

*newb*

i am pretty new here and have never met anyone from this site before, but feel like i would be an idiot for not attending this gtg.
i live in nashville and ..... i have CAD... yup i admitted it. i know this gtg will further influence said affliction... but oh well.
i don't want to be "that guy" and show up empty handed... anything i can bring to help out??
probably would be coming up sat am...


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 26, 2013)

tickbitintn said:


> i am pretty new here and have never met anyone from this site before, but feel like i would be an idiot for not attending this gtg.
> i live in nashville and ..... i have CAD... yup i admitted it. i know this gtg will further influence said affliction... but oh well.
> i don't want to be "that guy" and show up empty handed... anything i can bring to help out??
> probably would be coming up sat am...



I sent you a message.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope the site being down for PCs doesn't hurt the GTG. I'm in with tapatalk.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I hope the site being down for PCs doesn't hurt the GTG. I'm in with tapatalk.



I disable javascripts on my iphone and get right in now


----------



## Donaldinky (Sep 26, 2013)

I need direction how to get to this gtg be coming up the wk headed to Mayfield Ky . thanks I be coming from Owensboro Ky. just wondering what I need to bring to this. This is my first time of going to one of these GTG. Thanks Donald


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 26, 2013)

Donaldinky said:


> I need direction how to get to this gtg be coming up the wk headed to Mayfield Ky . thanks I be coming from Owensboro Ky. just wondering what I need to bring to this. This is my first time of going to one of these GTG. Thanks Donald



if you pm me I can either give you directions from Mayfield or you can follow us,,,, I live just north of Mayfield,,, just be prepared to drive a lot fo back roads from here,,, but it is easy to get to,,, once you get to Mayfield it is only 30 minutes


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 26, 2013)

are we going to have name tags since I am extremely bad about names


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 26, 2013)

My nametag is all over my face, but I'll wear one on my shirt too, just in case anyone is too ashamed to look me in the eye.


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 26, 2013)

Just wanted to show you what I'm giving up just to be with all you midgets this weekend. A fantastic auction with all kinds of tools, and at least NINE chainsaws.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 26, 2013)

Scott,

Set aside any old Poulan, Pioneer or Homelite stuff for me if you don't mind.

Gary


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 26, 2013)

I can still bid by proxy, and I really like that little patriotic saw. Might have to bid on that anyway. Hope I can get it running. I'm not much of a mechanic. I'll probably have to send it to Scott again.


----------



## wilsonishere (Sep 26, 2013)

*I'll be there*

It is official this will be my first GTG! Hope to meet everybody and looking forward to some cutting! So how many saws should i bring? I was thinking 046, 066, and a husky 350 but i still have the 036, 026, and 200t if needed what do you guys think? Also what kind of tools should i bring the whole works or just my woods kit? Also what time should i be there by I got a five hour drive and i know 8am is the start but is there a cut off or the racing or is it laid back and i can get in on it when ever i arrive? :msp_smile:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 26, 2013)

I gave away one one of the Bicentennial saws at Joe Stanley's GTG.


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 26, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> are we going to have name tags since I am extremely bad about names



Keep it simple, just remember Mrs. J and call everyone else dumbass.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm here now.


----------



## young (Sep 26, 2013)

anyone interested in a brand new stihl HOS grinder? i can bring it with me to the gtg


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm shortly heading to the store for Gumbo fixin's.......looks like I only have 10 but I'll plan for a few more.....Someone was going to bring another cooker for Rice and I can't remember who, just make sure you load it and a bottle of propane please......I've got the pots....

Gumbo List

Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad - Probably
Randy
Hedgerow +1
WSC
rms61moparman x2
Kysawsheila


----------



## young (Sep 26, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I'm shortly heading to the store for Gumbo fixin's.......looks like I only have 10 but I'll plan for a few more.....Someone was going to bring another cooker for Rice and I can't remember who, just make sure you load it and a bottle of propane please......I've got the pots....
> 
> Gumbo List
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 26, 2013)

young said:


> me too



You gonna have me a chain????? I'll have you some Gumbo.....

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm here now.



so what,,, you want a medal or something


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 26, 2013)

wilsonishere said:


> It is official this will be my first GTG! Hope to meet everybody and looking forward to some cutting! So how many saws should i bring? I was thinking 046, 066, and a husky 350 but i still have the 036, 026, and 200t if needed what do you guys think? Also what kind of tools should i bring the whole works or just my woods kit? Also what time should i be there by I got a five hour drive and i know 8am is the start but is there a cut off or the racing or is it laid back and i can get in on it when ever i arrive? :msp_smile:



Cool, be prepared to have a good time. Bring as many saws as you have room for, no one will say that's too many chainsaws for 1 person to own. If my calculations are correct, with a 5 hour drive and a gtg start time of 8 you would have to leave by... way too damn early. We will see you there.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 26, 2013)

final weather report for Saturday,,,,,,,,, 82 and partly cloudy


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I'm shortly heading to the store for Gumbo fixin's.......looks like I only have 10 but I'll plan for a few more.....Someone was going to bring another cooker for Rice and I can't remember who, just make sure you load it and a bottle of propane please......I've got the pots....
> 
> Gumbo List
> 
> ...



I got a cooker.......no propane though.


----------



## young (Sep 26, 2013)

is gumbo for friday or sat?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I got a cooker.......no propane though.



If stephen will remind me, I got a full tank in the shop we could bring...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 26, 2013)

young said:


> is gumbo for friday or sat?



Saturday night.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 26, 2013)

Startin early this year.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally! The truck is ready, saws ready, truck loaded, and......I have someone coming with me after all. Anna, my 14 year old daughter is going to come. I think that's pretty cool So, that'll be two of us for gumbo Saturday night.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2013)

Gumbo List

Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad & Anna
Randy
Hedgerow +1
WSC
rms61moparman x2
Kysawsheila
Young


----------



## super3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Too many lists, I disappeared somehow.


Gumbo List

Barney
Wiggz
Mrs J (maybe a few kids)
stihlbro + wife
Brad & Anna
Randy
Hedgerow +1
WSC
rms61moparman x2
Kysawsheila
Young 
super3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

The Yankees are coming! The Yankees are coming!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 27, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The Yankees are coming! The Yankees are coming!



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 27, 2013)

Young,

I told you .063 in 119 but I really need .058? Can you change my order? If not, I am on the sidelines...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 27, 2013)

While AS is figuring out these issues I'll be posting updates, address, phone number for the GTG at saw hawg z .com 
Hopefully you understand why I need to get info out. 50-75 people are trying to get here tonight. Thanks.


----------



## joeymt33 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm in route, can't wait!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 27, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The Yankees are coming! The Yankees are coming!



Make sure you drive thru Illinois in the dark, the scenery is MUCH better....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

Only about 4.5 hours to go! Wow. Time flies.... (ug)

CANT WAIT TO GET THERE!!!


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 27, 2013)

Grenada........260 to go


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 27, 2013)

ill be headed that way in just about 1 hr. got lots o crap in tow. literally :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 27, 2013)

5mph on i55....... suxs


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

Woo hoo! We are in Kentucky! Just went through Mayfield....


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 27, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Woo hoo! We are in Kentucky! Just went through Mayfield....



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you all didn't stop to say hi,,, well kiss my inbred ky azz:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 27, 2013)

well the house is cleaned up,,,, bacon,,sausage,,eggs ect is in the frig for breakfast,,, getting ready to load the trailor with all the junk,,, I mean parts,,,,,,, not looking forward to that long 30 minute drive in the morn,,, glad uncle will be with me to drive part of the way:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Woo hoo! We are in Kentucky! Just went through Mayfield....




Oops- we are coming up on it.... mis-read a sign...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you all didn't stop to say hi,,, well kiss my inbred ky azz:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:



We'll be there in 15....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 27, 2013)

My daughter has a volleyball tournament this weekend, I have to watch the games tonight. I need to load up when I get home and hope to be on the road by 6 in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 27, 2013)

I made it to Matt's


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

Just finished checking in at hotel now heading to Wiggs's. We were gonna camp but we wussed out.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 27, 2013)

I can actually get on the site via Safari on my phone without using Tapatalk.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 27, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Just finished checking in at hotel now heading to Wiggs's. We were gonna camp but we wussed out.



Plus they have curtains...


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 27, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> well the house is cleaned up,,,, bacon,,sausage,,eggs ect is in the frig for breakfast,,, getting ready to load the trailor with all the junk,,, I mean parts,,,,,,, not looking forward to that long 30 minute drive in the morn,,, glad uncle will be with me to drive part of the way:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Leaving in 15. Do I need to bring my own sheets, deodorant, and toothbrush, or can I borrow yours?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 27, 2013)

Should have brung the big van this mini van is getting full and not all saws in there yet


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 27, 2013)

We remembered the propane.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 27, 2013)

90 miles to go


----------



## sgrizz (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope everyone attending has a safe and good time . I also hope I can get back on tomorrow to see how things are going at the gtg with the issues we are having . kudos to darin and the people that are working on fixing the problems with A.S


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 27, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Leaving in 15. Do I need to bring my own sheets, deodorant, and toothbrush, or can I borrow yours?



I know you won't see this but everything is provided well except for the toothbrush unless you want to use sharons


well the trailor is half full of stuff to be sent home with anyone that wants it,,, truck is loaded with saws and equipment,, cooler is full of water,, caffeine free coke and rootbeer,, the 2 apple pies and 2 big bag of chips are ready to go,,, am I forgetting anything,,,, yep,,,, stop and get some gas and ice in the morn and then that long 30 minute drive:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2013)

Didn't get a motel in Murray this year, so setting in the motel room here in Calvert City, about 30 miles north of Murray. Plan on being there by 9 in the morning. Save some wood


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 27, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Oops- we are coming up on it.... mis-read a sign...



that would have been exit 25,,,, geeez,, put your glasses on


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 27, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Didn't get a motel in Murray this year, so setting in the motel room here in Calvert City, about 30 miles north of Murray. Plan on being there by 9 in the morning. Save some wood



I might have to send the cat in to wake josh up,, I am hoping to be there about 8 or so


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope my saws start in the morning! Most of them haven't run in a few months, lol. It was too late to fire them up last night as I finally got around to them.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 27, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I hope my saws start in the morning! Most of them haven't run in a few months, lol. It was too late to fire them up last night as I finally got around to them.



so whats stopping you from firing them now:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> so whats stopping you from firing them now:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



A stomach full of fresh catfish, beans, hush puppies, coleslaw, and fries


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 27, 2013)

the day's drive caught up with me... glad we got here tonight & were able to do a little chatting... met a couple folks I've been looking forward to meeting for a long time. Really looking forward to meeting the rest of you goof balls tomorrow!


----------



## shades2914 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well brad welcome to calvert ill show up a lil after u tomorrow


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

Headed out, man it early or late?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

i have Hi-Jacked Stephen's I-Pad.... It's pretty freaking cool... (Hedgerow)


----------



## wilsonishere (Sep 28, 2013)

On my way, I think the wife thinks I am nuts for getting up this early! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 28, 2013)

Sitting here trying to honor Andy (though I am off the clock). Once I shower and grab a bite to eat I will be on my way. The time change helps on the way out but is tough coming back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

OK... Kentucky has no good roads leading to Murray... ETA 7:50... but we only 20 miles away!!! good looking corn though...


----------



## stipes (Sep 28, 2013)

Have a great time all, and wish I could be there. A few weeks ago we was down to 4 days A week, now dont get a day off till next Sunday, figures. Anyways looks to be a beautiful day, got kinda chilly at work later this morn. but clear and su.ny. Have fun all and take some pics and vids for us.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

is there something wrong with hwy 121??? the gps just don't want us on it for some reason...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

We made it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 28, 2013)

All have fun today and lots of pictures and videos please!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

The early crew.


----------



## wilsonishere (Sep 28, 2013)

Just got into Kentucky



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 28, 2013)

Another hour for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

Andy and Sara shopping.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

This bunch don't run saws, they set around eating.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 28, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> This bunch don't run saws, they set around eating.



You guys better keep Andy away from the food i heard he can really tear an outhouse up.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 28, 2013)

Got a happy camper with his saw back....


----------



## joeymt33 (Sep 28, 2013)

Panoramic shot. We are about to start racing!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 28, 2013)

I like big wood.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 28, 2013)

A lil better lighting on this one. Maybe.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2013)

we're still driving... just stopped and got a super charged cup of extreme coffee... we had a great time today!!!


----------



## wilsonishere (Sep 28, 2013)

Still driving too!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 28, 2013)

Just got home, thanks for a great GTG. Fortunately, no encounters with the police this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 29, 2013)

Had a blast... Will have to wait for pics til the phone charges up....


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 29, 2013)

After a full day of winning it is now time to crash!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 29, 2013)

Home at last.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like a great time with good weather and awesome turn out!


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool GTG guys, looking forward to more pics and vids and stuff on the buildoff race!

Man, I am just about as bogued out as moody he didn't get to go, this would have been my first "proxy" GTG as he was gonna tote one of my saws there. Oh well


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2013)

I think it was like this.

Stihlbro won the 3 CI
Wiggs won the 4 and 5 CI
Blsnelling won the 6 CI
Mastermind won the build off.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think it was like this.
> 
> Stihlbro won the 3 CI
> Wiggs won the 4 and 5 CI
> ...



Randy any idea of what saw models won? Like husky 365 etc.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Randy any idea of what saw models won? Like husky 365 etc.



Stihlbro (Joey) won the 3 CI with an 026 Stihl

Jeremy won the 4 with a 356, and the 5 with a 372XP.

Brad won the 6 with a 390XP.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> After a full day of whinning it is now time to crash!



fixed


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have 19 vids of the racing,,, but I hate to download then seperatly onto youtube,,,, is there way to put them all on one vid on there


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I have 19 vids of the racing,,, but I hate to download then seperatly onto youtube,,,, is there way to put them all on one vid on there



Video Editor - YouTube

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/183851?hl=en

When you do it, please post the direct youtube link as well as the embedded in the page version. thanks! Way cool!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

zogger said:


> Video Editor - YouTube
> 
> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/183851?hl=en
> 
> When you do it, please post the direct youtube link as well as the embedded in the page version. thanks! Way cool!



thanks zog,, I am working on it now


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 29, 2013)

http://youtu.be/jY05nArAYtE

One of my favorite videos. So in sync


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 29, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Stopwatch skillz - YouTube
> 
> One of my favorite videos. So in sync



That's just troubling.


----------



## Nitroman (Sep 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stihlbro (Joey) won the 3 CI with an 026 Stihl
> 
> Jeremy won the 4 with a 356, and the 5 with a 372XP.
> 
> Brad won the 6 with a 390XP.



Did you take that 3120 and run it?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2013)

Nitroman said:


> Did you take that 3120 and run it?



No, I took Scott's 3120 instead. He met me there and picked it up. It cut the fastest time in the 32 x 32 cant at 27 seconds. I'll run yours in here making some cants.....I just didn't have enough room to haul everything.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 29, 2013)

Nuthin like getting home and sitting in your own recliner. I want to say a big hearty THANKS to J&J for having me another year. I didn't win a thing but did have lots of fun and will be more prepared next year. Again, THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Nuthin like getting home and sitting in your own recliner. I want to say a big hearty THANKS to J&J for having me another year. I didn't win a thing but did have lots of fun and will be more prepared next year. Again, THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Randy, for the gumbo!!!!!

Great grub Chef Randy.......great!!!


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thank you Randy, for the gumbo!!!!!
> 
> Great grub Chef Randy.......great!!!



Glad you enjoyed it, if'n I'm gonna eat good I expect everyone around me to do the same...can't buy that in Kentucky......just ask Young 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you thank you thank you. Y'all are really great! Everyone was so nice and easy to work with. Makes hosting a gtg so easy!!! I would have to say this one was the best yet. So many came out. Thank you randy b for making the awesome gumbo!! It was amazing. We are ready to skip the BBQ next year and do gumbo!!! Thank you mrs stihlbro for doing whatever needed done. I couldn't have done it without you. You are so smart  next year will be even bigger and better  

thanks to woodchuckr (saw hawg z.com) for sponsoring the races. It was a great day!!! Soo many others to thank. Everyone always jumps right in and helps with everything!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you Jeremy and Dacia for hosting a fantastic event. I always look forward to coming to your place. It just doesn't get any better Everything was perfect, from the host, setting, weather, food, and most of all...the friends, both old and new! I've got a lot of pics I'm working on now. Anna is picture happy


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think it was like this.
> 
> Stihlbro won the 3 CI
> Wiggs won the 4 and 5 CI
> ...




And none of them cashed in on the free moustache ride. That's good. Don't think my back could have handled them. :msp_sneaky:



Thanks so much for the great times, Mr. & Mrs. Wiggs! It was a beautiful day to spend at a beautiful place with some beautiful (and a couple not-so-beautiful) people!  I'll try and bring a couple junior 'staches next time.


And many thanks to 08 for letting me spend the night at his place. It was good to be there. Well, for me it was. 
Sorry about your bathroom. I thought for sure that plunger would have fixed the problem. I really shouldn't have tried to flush the 4th time.
And about your guest room, I'm really sorry about that. I had no idea I would pass out so hard, and I didn't think I had drunk enough to throw up like that. I must say though, I've never gotten throw-up on a ceiling before. Must have looked something like Mt. St. Helens when I erupted. Too bad I wasn't conscious to see it. And too bad the ceiling fan happened to be on high speed. Sorry about the cat too. I'm sure that will wash out of her fur in time. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> and none of them cashed in on the free moustache ride. That's good. Don't think my back could have handled them. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao....


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> And none of them cashed in on the free moustache ride. That's good. Don't think my back could have handled them. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are for given my friend,,,, I just went out and got the pressure washer and everything is fine,,,, you and your family is welcome any time,,,, ohhh yea,,, I forgot to thank you last night for the bread,,, its good


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

ok,,, now for what you all have been waiting for,,, I took 19 vid of the races,,,, I was able to combine all of them into one vid thanks to zogger,,, appreciate it buddy,,,,, here is the inbed and also the link

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/cg8xA50YmZQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
western ky chainsaw get together chainsaw racing - YouTube


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

and here is the few pics I took


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

and the others,, feel free to use anyone of them if you have a rat problem


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> ok,,, now for what you all have been waiting for,,, I took 19 vid of the races,,,, I was able to combine all of them into one vid thanks to zogger,,, appreciate it buddy,,,,, here is the inbed and also the link



Sure, leave out the 6 cube and piped saws:msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Sure, leave out the 6 cube and piped saws:msp_sneaky:



I think we left before you all ran the pipe saws,, we left about 4,,, ok,,,so flame me


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I think we left before you all ran the pipe saws,, we left about 4,,, ok,,,so flame me



I would, but I'm afraid that you would like it!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I would, but I'm afraid that you would like it!



you bet I would,,, so flame me big boy
dang my 603 looks good but you could have posted it without my ugly mug in there,,,, there you go everyone,,,,, if you have a rat problem theres the pic for ya


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I think we left before you all ran the pipe saws,, we left about 4,,, ok,,,so flame me



cool vid!!!

How does that work with two cuts? Average of both times?


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 29, 2013)

Finally got time to check in. Just wanted to say thanks to the Wiggs family for hosting a awesome GTG. Great time, great weather, great food, great saws, and most importantly, great friends to hang with! Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

zogger said:


> cool vid!!!
> 
> How does that work with two cuts? Average of both times?



no times,,,, you have to win both cuts to win the round and to move on to win the class,, the only time they where timed is if they race was even or if each person won a cut,, basically saying timed races where for tie breakers


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think it was like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well hell it's about time you old boys caught up.


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)

Fresh baked cookies!






A happy family.






Scott showing off his multi-tasking skills.






A satisfied customer.


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)

Stand back.












Scott showing the 'laid-back' method.






Andy showing the 'hairy-redneck' method.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Stand back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man I look fat in that pic:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)

Couple o' handsome young fellers.






Joe "What PPE" Electric







Young the Oriental midget still needs to stoop a bit here.







Randy demonstrating the 'fill-your-shorts-with-sawdust' method.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Young the Oriental midget still needs to stoop a bit here.



whats so bad about it is that the log is taller then him,,, " hey randy,,, bring me that step ladder"


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)

Matt the Midget, next to Randy the mini-midget.








Jenga - manly style.











And finally,

the two best-looking men at the GTG:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 29, 2013)

The gps says we are 2 hours 10 minutes from home. Sweet, almost there.


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)

One more group photo of the whole gang:

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well hell it's about time you old boys caught up.



Where the hell were you???
No Andre, no Nick???
Baahhh!!!
We'll give you all a pass this time...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> One more group photo of the whole gang:
> 
> |
> 
> ...



It was great to meet you unc...
One midget to another...


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 29, 2013)

We better add some names to this!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> The gps says we are 2 hours 10 minutes from home. Sweet, almost there.



Good seeing you and Sarah again Andy... 
Enjoy that big ole classic Husky... 
You don't need the 064 any more now...
Soooo. 
You know... There's a place in my saw tree for it...
And stuff...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Where the hell were you???
> No Andre, no Nick???
> Baahhh!!!
> We'll give you all a pass this time...



Just sitting here growing a nice va-jj. Ahahahaha.



Honestly I'm headed to Houston Tuesday, that would be a lot of traveling in a short period if time, the gtg is a little over 6 hours one way. Looks like everyone had a great gtg, love the pic of Mike and unclemoustache.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 29, 2013)

Which one am I UM? :-{)

Video is uploading now. I didn't get as much as I wanted to, but it is what it is. I have a little more video and a few pics I'll put up tomorrow. It's way past my bedtime but I finally figured out how to edit the video together so I didn't have to upload 36 individual videos.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh. Ya. We are HOME. G'night.


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 30, 2013)

many thanks to jeremy, the mrs., and all who made this event possible, for a great time.

this was my first gtg... but won't be my last.

met a bunch of great people, only regret is that i didn't stay for the gumbo!! (it smelled excellent!!)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> We better add some names to this!!



Now that's funny right there.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

OK, a few pics....
Gotta have a stool making pic! Mrs. J said its the biggest stool she'd ever seen. I have to agree. Andy needed the 42" bar to cut through.






And it was big enough for probably several kids to sit on, but little wiggs was the only one posing at the time.






Don't think I've seen this one yet. Mrs. J with the saw Terry donated- that was too cool, by the way, Terry! 





And one with Wiggs


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

OK, so I might be rubbing it in a little, but I was so excited about having a faster time with the 064 I just had to share it. Freak of nature that it happened the first time... 






The 6 cube build off was neat to see. Here's a few pics from that race: 
Guido salvage





Hedgerow





Mastermindmind





Brad


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

Couple more

Jackie





Wiggs


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

And some of my favorites from the weekend...











Loved seeing these 2 saws reunited


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 30, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> [url]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/30/a9aruvyj.jpg[/url]
> Terry
> [IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/30/je6ygy8a.jpg



That is actually me (but with a pair of hearing protectors from Terry).


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd like to thank Wiggs and Mrs J, it's a nice place for a GTG. I had a great time. Terry for the cants, and the saw, everyone cutting with the same saw for time was a blast. All the cooks and folks that brought food. Can I say I wanted more of that hot sausage and no one take it out of context?:msp_scared: It was good stuff.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can I say I wanted more of that hot sausage,,, It was good stuff.


so know that explains it,,, I asked uncle what was going on in that barn and now I now why there was so many people going in there,,,and it explains why the door was kept mostly closed,,, your secret is out now:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know if I did this or not,,,, but a deep hearted thankyou to jer,,, mrs.j,,, terry and every body that had a hand in making everything go smoothly,,, it was a blast and I am looking forward to the next one


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can I say I wanted more of that hot sausage and no one take it out of context?:msp_scared: It was good stuff.



I did too.....until this morning!:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 30, 2013)

That sure was fun.......keep them pics rolling.....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2013)

It cracks me up, the adrenaline rush and beating heart you get from running a silly chainsaw in a little soft piece of wood. Sure is fun though


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> That is actually me (but with a pair of hearing protectors from Terry).



Oops! Thanks- funny how different it looks on a cell phone at 1:00am...:msp_blushing:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 30, 2013)

I see Linkbucks is back. I am on my phone as well, but I think "Mickey" is actually Jackie...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I see Linkbucks is back. I am on my phone as well, but I think "Mickey" is actually Jackie...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Doh! Fixed it... Thanks!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like to thank Jeremy and Mrs. J for hosting an awesome gtg. Everything about the day was perfect. The weather, the food, and most important the people. Oh yeah, got to run some saws too.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 30, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Stand back.



Looks like a fantastic time. I have got to get one of those shirts...Are they available?


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

well I just spent the morning cleaning saws and sharpening chains


----------



## cowroy (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is the video and if you enjoy, please like and subscribe to my channel :msp_thumbup:
[video=youtube;UwTBI6qB10E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwTBI6qB10E&feature=share&list=UUlP11EqbZKhK4YuwuwSEf9w[/video]
A little more video coming........ opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Looks like a fantastic time. I have got to get one of those shirts...Are they available?



I might be able to bribe Sarah out of one...
Next time I'm up there in da Nort country...


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

how about next year we have t shirts made up saying something like 2014 western ky GTG,,,,, and maybe add " where all the homo midgets meet":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,, seriously,,,, I think they would probably run about 10 a shirt,, I would be in for a couple of them,,,, just an idea


----------



## young (Sep 30, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> well I just spent the morning cleaning saws and sharpening chains



really? didnt see you with any saw at the gtg  only a trailer full of junk.....er treasures lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 30, 2013)

young said:


> really? didnt see you with any saw at the gtg  only a trailer full of junk.....er treasures lol



There was a Poulan 5200 muffler in that "junk"...


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 30, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> well I just spent the morning cleaning saws and sharpening chains



Ya dirty rat. You said you were going to take the day off! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Ya dirty rat. You said you were going to take the day off! :msp_thumbdn:



that was the plan until I kept sitting here thinking about the saws being dirty,, I will be off tomorrow since I have to spend half the day in the hospital


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 30, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> that was the plan until I kept sitting here thinking about the saws being dirty,, I will be off tomorrow since I have to spend half the day in the hospital



Another foreign object removal?


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Another foreign object removal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



I wish it was that easy,,,,, every 7 weeks I have to go in for my meds similar to chemo,, takes half the day


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 30, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I wish it was that easy,,,,, every 7 weeks I have to go in for my meds similar to chemo,, takes half the day



Yuck!! Sorry to hear dude....hope all goes well


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yuck!! Sorry to hear dude....hope all goes well
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



been going through it for 13 years,,,,, 7500 per pop,, glad we have insurance,,,, there is no cure but its the only thing that is keeping me alive,,, I just take day by day,,,, its not to bad,, I can usually take a nap after they get the iv going


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 30, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> how about next year we have t shirts made up saying something like 2014 western ky GTG,,,,, and maybe add " where all the homo midgets meet":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,, seriously,,,, I think they would probably run about 10 a shirt,, I would be in for a couple of them,,,, just an idea



Sounds about right. I did shirts for the ohio gtg. Ordered 25 shirts and got them for $11.

Sorry for not getting back with you about the 021. Tried calling my brother-in-law a few times and never got ahold of him. I did not want to buy it and find out he changed his mind for whatever reason.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 30, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Sounds about right. I did shirts for the ohio gtg. Ordered 25 shirts and got them for $11.
> 
> Sorry for not getting back with you about the 021. Tried calling my brother-in-law a few times and never got ahold of him. I did not want to buy it and find out he changed his mind for whatever reason.



not a problem at all,,,,, I just listed it on the classifieds just for the heck of it,,, I don't have to sell it but it would sit more then being used,, that's just not fair to that little saw:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
I would be in for at least 2 shirts,,, a large for the wife and extra fat midget for me


----------



## cowroy (Sep 30, 2013)

One last walk around video and a few pics. opcorn:
[video=youtube_share;DvQbFhI9dH4]http://youtu.be/DvQbFhI9dH4[/video]


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 30, 2013)

As always, great video work there justin!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 30, 2013)

Can the shirts say something nicer I would like a wky gtg shirt. But prefer one without the words homo midget just sayin lol


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

I've done a few shirts now... and found that I you want 1 color, I can get email for about $10 per shirt. If you want multicolor like the shirt pictured there or the one from the IA GTG, they run more like $12. (That includes shipped in bulk to me)

I wasn't thinking far enough ahead to do one for this GTG, sorry! I'm happy to design and print a shirt for your GTG, (retroactive or for next year) if you'd like, just let me know your general premise & if you want a saying on the back- what that is... I'll do one up for us & you can see what you think. I'm no professional artist, but the three I've done so far have turned out pretty decent. I did the redneck shirt for our sawing group at the county fairs so people would know who we were... I dunno. Lemme know...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 30, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Looks like a fantastic time. I have got to get one of those shirts...Are they available?


 
gee, thanks. I don't have a run of those shirts going right at the moment but will probably order some more for the season next year.... unless there's a bunch that want them now. Not really a onesie twosie thing... unless you're a youth size- I do have a couple o them...


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 1, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> gee, thanks. I don't have a run of those shirts going right at the moment but will probably order some more for the season next year.... unless there's a bunch that want them now. Not really a onesie twosie thing... unless you're a youth size- I do have a couple o them...



Thank you. If you do another run, put me down for 1-XL


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmm. Found this one in the mix of pictures we took this weekend. Must have missed this moment. Who is that fella??


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 1, 2013)

He was the man this weekend  bragging rights are serious!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 1, 2013)

Fun fun


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 1, 2013)

Notice the banner still up. Representin ######## year round 


Mrs wiggz


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 1, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Notice the banner still up. Representin ######## year round
> 
> 
> Mrs wiggz



Whoops wrong site. Thought I had clicked on the other tapatalk site. Apparently the one that is edited out in here. My bad!! 




Mrs wiggz


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 1, 2013)

mrs. J said:


> he was the man this weekend  bragging rights are serious!!!



boooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol


----------



## Termite (Oct 3, 2013)

Well everyone, I have not been able to get on here much due to being "linkbucked"! New verb. I just wanted to say we, Maxine and I, had a wonderful time. Even the weather was great. Thank You Jeremy and Dacia. I know it is a lot of work. We will be back as long as long as you have them.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 3, 2013)

Termite said:


> Well everyone, I have not been able to get on here much due to being "linkbucked"! New verb. I just wanted to say we, Maxine and I, had a wonderful time. Even the weather was great. Thank You Jeremy and Dacia. I know it is a lot of work. We will be back as long as long as you have them.



Had a blast hanging out with y'all!! 


Mrs wiggz


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 4, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> He was the man this weekend  bragging rights are serious!!!




Can't tell which muscle he's supposed to be flexing..... :msp_confused::msp_sneaky:


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 4, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> He was the man this weekend  bragging rights are serious!!!




And don't forget the good-lookin' chap in the back ground with the orange shirt. Looks like he's on his way to the potty. With all that free Root Beer that 08 supplied, it's no wonder.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 4, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Hmm. Found this one in the mix of pictures we took this weekend. Must have missed this moment. Who is that fella??




Don't think I want to know which contest he just won.... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Blazin (Oct 4, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Hmm. Found this one in the mix of pictures we took this weekend. Must have missed this moment. Who is that fella??



Dunno, but he sure does have purdy lips


----------



## banana boat (Nov 16, 2013)

Wyk gtg 

Oh the 

Wacky
Key
Yourself

Good 
To 
Go


----------



## labdad (Dec 23, 2013)

Is there going to be a WKY GTG in 2014? Sounds like you guys and gals had a great time. I would enjoy attending something like that.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 23, 2014)

Mrs. J said:


> The WKY GTG will not happen in the Spring. We are thinking it may have to wait till possibly September. July and August are just too HOT!! We will update as soon as we know more.


all these abreviations on never know if its laughing out loud or lots of luck before long the english language will be no more.


----------



## milkman (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I did learn here that "I have a potty mouth" means "go find yourself", this is really an educational place.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 23, 2014)

milkman said:


> Well, I did learn here that "I have a potty mouth" means "go find yourself", this is really an educational place.


never knew I was lost!


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 24, 2014)

Mrs. J said:


> The WKY GTG will not happen in the Spring. We are thinking it may have to wait till possibly September. July and August are just too HOT!! We will update as soon as we know more.


 Hi Mrs.J,looks like we are trying to get a PA gtg going. figure you were the one that made the wky gtg a success so any tips,do's and dont's would be a big help.i was never at a gtg so i don't know what to expect. you know how us saw guys are.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 1, 2014)

This GTG is a big hit. We show up a day early to help setup. Key to this sort of thing is good communication between those that will provide wood, food, and fun.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 1, 2014)

they are always fun,,, can't wait until the next one


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> This GTG is a big hit. We show up a day early to help setup. Key to this sort of thing is good communication between those that will provide wood, food, and fun.


 thanks MM.


o8f150 said:


> they are always fun,,, can't wait until the next one


come on up 08.KY hiilbillies are welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 14, 2014)

jeez if it ever thaws out i might go.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Feb 21, 2014)

After the wet heavy last night and the wind piling it up I'm ready to take a chainsaw to the drifts !! Poor little blower is really lugging with some of the stuff that just landed.

Don't think it's thawing out any time soon


----------



## ELECT6845 (Mar 14, 2014)

This thread will still be at the top when this years gtg rolls around. What will be the build off saw this year?


----------



## zogger (Mar 17, 2014)

ELECT6845 said:


> This thread will still be at the top when this years gtg rolls around. What will be the build off saw this year?



earthquake!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 17, 2014)

labdad said:


> Is there going to be a WKY GTG in 2014? Sounds like you guys and gals had a great time. I would enjoy attending something like that.


I'd love to hear the date so we can arrange the Iowa gtg party bus!


----------



## rburg (Mar 17, 2014)

This year it will probably be a bologna saw build off. No screwdrivers allowed.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 17, 2014)

350 build off??


----------



## moody (Mar 19, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> 350 build off??



I'm game 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2014)

85cc build off....


----------



## moody (Mar 20, 2014)

Theres plenty of work saws out there. Why not do a race saw build off and switch things up a bit? I understand that a lot of guys won't be interested in it because of $. But to keep things simple it could be a stock appearing.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 23, 2014)

Probably gonna do another Sept. GTG this year. It seemed to work good for everybody last year. So far this year things are just way too hectic to do a spring GTG. I still don't have all of next winters firewood cut. :-/


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Probably gonna do another Sept. GTG this year. It seemed to work good for everybody last year. So far this year things are just way too hectic to do a spring GTG. I still don't have all of next winters firewood cut. :-/


Would you like a load of hedge delivered???


----------



## tickbitintn (Mar 25, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Probably gonna do another Sept. GTG this year. It seemed to work good for everybody last year. So far this year things are just way too hectic to do a spring GTG. I still don't have all of next winters firewood cut. :-/




make everybody cut their "cookies" to your desired firewood length !!!! 
then have the loser of each round in the races split a round.... should have enough firewood for two years !!! 

i had a great time at your last one, it was my first ever, i am looking forward to going to another.
thanks again for furthering my CAD (more than a dozen now and have sold a few...)


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 27, 2014)

And I was lookin for a GTG in western Kentucky this spring...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 28, 2014)

Tri955, There is one in Iowa April 26th about an hour east of Des Moines, 3507 V Ave, Chelsea, IA 52215.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/midwest-sawfest-ia-mo-spring-gtg.249173/page-39


Mr/Mrs Sam-Tip has a Charity cut on the west side of Des Moines, around Waukee on May 17th.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/charity-cut-waukee-iowa.252536/

Both should be great events!


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 28, 2014)

So I had a random thought....

What the general thought about an 028 buildoff?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 28, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> So I had a random thought....
> 
> What the general thought about an 028 buildoff?


 Its your party


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm good with that, as long as we will be racing with 20" bars in 18" cants. 

Count me out on building cookie cutters.


----------



## stihlbro (Apr 1, 2014)

028?????? I'm down! Av? Wood boss? Supers?

I just checked eBay for pricing. Lets see if they go up if this happens. 


Rules?



Joe-e


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 1, 2014)

I could do an 028... It aint a Super, but what the heck...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a real nice Super. 

I'll donate it as the first place prize. 

Remember......I ain't building no cookie cutter.


----------



## cowroy (Apr 1, 2014)

If ya'll are gonna do 028's I have a super with a tecomec top end i'd like to run just to see how it would compare. It would be even better if someone brought an oem stock one to compare mine with. opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I got a real nice Super.
> 
> I'll donate it as the first place prize.
> 
> Remember......I ain't building no cookie cutter.


20" bars with .325 chains....
I defy wiggs to put that in the rulz...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2014)

I like that idea.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 1, 2014)

I might be able to get a saw done for it if I start now.


----------



## cowroy (Apr 1, 2014)

Piss on a saw Mike, we all just want you there!!!!


----------



## stihlbro (Apr 1, 2014)

How about a 028 noodler? " The ultimate 028 noodler"


Do the porting with no power tools? All by hand. Files, rasp, sandpaper,elbow grease.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2014)

I ain't got time for that Joey.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 1, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> Let em rot! I have no problem grinding through wire baskets, but the chain link might be a little much, could jam the wheel. On a big machine though i might not worry about too much, if theres a stake in there no way i'd try it.



I hope to make one this year. Maybe it will be that one.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 2, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Probably gonna do another Sept. GTG this year. It seemed to work good for everybody last year. So far this year things are just way too hectic to do a spring GTG. I still don't have all of next winters firewood cut. :-/


 I wanted to make it out last year but our dates overlapped. we have been carving at a local antique tractor show called the pioneer harvest fiesta for the past 4 years. Last year the committee prompted me to invite everyone here to the show and host a gtg . this will only be our second year and I have no control over the dates. But ours will be on the 27&28. If our dates dont overlap I am going to try and make the trek over there and bring another carver with me. Love to meet some more of the fine folks on this thread. 

.....and I will bring along a super if you do the build on the 28!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## super3 (Apr 2, 2014)

cowroy said:


> If ya'll are gonna do 028's I have a super with a tecomec top end i'd like to run just to see how it would compare. It would be even better if someone brought an oem stock one to compare mine with. opcorn:




I have a buddy that has a oem stock 028, can't remember if it's a super or not. If so I'll bring it with.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> So I had a random thought....
> 
> What the general thought about an 028 buildoff?


I picked up a busted up 028 Super last night...
What bars and chains we runnin' J?????
I need to get started on it now or it won't be done by September....


----------



## workshop (Apr 18, 2014)

What dates are we looking at? I'd like to try and make it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 19, 2014)

workshop said:


> What dates are we looking at? I'd like to try and make it.



Typically the last weekend in September, but that is up to Wiggs and Mrs. J to decide.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 19, 2014)

Guido take a look at the Oklahoma, AR, MO, ... thread.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 26, 2014)

BuMp


----------



## milkman (May 26, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> BuMp




Crap, was hoping for an update.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 26, 2014)

milkman said:


> Crap, was hoping for an update.


I think all of us are!


----------



## luckydad (May 26, 2014)

How long do we wait !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (May 27, 2014)

luckydad said:


> How long do we wait !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Wiggs...
Possibly years!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 30, 2014)

I'm not totally certain on the date. But was thinking one of the last two weekends of September. I know the first few weeks in October are out due to my kids fall break. The date really is up to Mitch the saw mill man. Can't do it without him  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyrb (May 30, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> So I had a random thought....
> 
> What the general thought about an 028 buildoff?


I'm good with that, make sure you establish what bore we run, standard or super....off the roll chain or anything goes in chain?


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 31, 2014)

Georgia GTG is September 20, Randy Evans is going and I will be in VA. For selfish reasons I vote the last weekend in September.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 5, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Georgia GTG is September 20, Randy Evans is going and I will be in VA. For selfish reasons I vote the last weekend in September.


Me too! My 6th wedding anniversary is sept 20!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jun 5, 2014)

We are having our annual southeast Kansas GTG on the 27th as well at the Pioneer harvest fiesta Days in Fort Scott. This date is completely out of my control though.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 17, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> I'm good with that, make sure you establish what bore we run, standard or super....off the roll chain or anything goes in chain?


How bout you give me a list of things I can buy here for the gumbo. Then you won't have to bring so much. That is if you want to make it again this year?


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 17, 2014)

Mrs. J said:


> How bout you give me a list of things I can buy here for the gumbo. Then you won't have to bring so much. That is if you want to make it again this year?




Scotch......anything over 12 years old oughta do it...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 17, 2014)

Date?


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 17, 2014)

Mrs. J said:


> How bout you give me a list of things I can buy here for the gumbo. Then you won't have to bring so much. That is if you want to make it again this year?


I had to leave before it was done. I was pretty bummed.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 17, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> I had to leave before it was done. I was pretty bummed.


It was my favorite part!! I ate it the whole next week!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 17, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Date?




September 27. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yay thank you!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 17, 2014)

Mrs. J said:


> September 27.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works for me and my wife has put it on the calendar.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 17, 2014)

Will have to see what is on my plate and check with the Mrs. I hope to make it.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 18, 2014)

Mrs. J said:


> How bout you give me a list of things I can buy here for the gumbo. Then you won't have to bring so much. That is if you want to make it again this year?




I will shoot you a PM a little closer to the date. I'm thinking of bringing my motor home this year so I don't have to do any leaving. If everything is dry it should be ok.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes we plan on a motorhome too. Have you got room for a 40 footer?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes we plan on a motorhome too. Have you got room for a 40 footer?


Right smooth in the middle of the front lawn!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe it won't be so wet......


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Maybe it won't be so wet......



Maybe Doug will stop where he was told to.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Maybe Doug will stop where he was told to.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 19, 2014)

The RV does take up lots of space. I think the RV was on the only solid spot in the front yard at Hedgefest (2013)


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 23, 2014)

i would go but a 3 hr drive is to far for my gas drinking truck.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 23, 2014)

Were only 8 hrs away!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 23, 2014)

to haul my toys to the show plus my fuel on my c30 at 10 mpg it would cost a fortune, can't drive the 1500 its a shortbed stepside and it has trouble hauling grocerys.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 23, 2014)

We figured @7.5 mpg the 6 of us would pay around 100.00 round trip!


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> We figured @7.5 mpg the 6 of us would pay around 100.00 round trip!


I thought it was 7.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 23, 2014)

1 of me 10 mpg truck needs premium 4.12 per gallon. then room and board sounds expensive for a guy scraping by on 800 per month.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man! Yes Steve your included.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> We figured @7.5 mpg the 6 of us would pay around 100.00 round trip!



Depending on wind weight of saws and stuff it could be between $100 to $135 each if 6 people. If 6 persons I hope someone has a tent or is willing to sleep under the table.. We had 5 people this week and it got crowded sleeping. Almost didn't make it outside when someone got sick. If we fill up with 110 gallons of water in Kentucky it will save us about 900 lbs.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 23, 2014)

I call the floor Doug! Alex has a tent cot, but I'm not saying we should make him use it.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 23, 2014)

Got it on my calender as well! Wont know for sure until the date gets closer, but if every thing works out right I may just hook up the fifth wheel and come on.....if I can afford the diesel bill.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 23, 2014)

How much is Diesel down there? In Iowa it is $3.67 per gallon. Missouri is normally the cheapest.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 23, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> How much is Diesel down there? In Iowa it is $3.67 per gallon. Missouri is normally the cheapest.


Right around 3.59. Truck stops usually have it a bit cheaper here.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 23, 2014)

You guys realize there is a new thread for this year? I will try to get to my PC to get a link.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 24, 2014)

Found it. WKY GTG 2014. Not a sticky


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2014)

Link?


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wky-gtg-2014.259262/


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 27, 2017)

sam-tip said:


> How much is Diesel down there? In Iowa it is $3.67 per gallon. Missouri is normally the cheapest.



Because of being one of the lowest road use tax in the nation.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 27, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> Because of being one of the lowest road use tax in the nation.


Carl, this thread is 4 years old.


----------



## wendell (Jul 27, 2017)

I guess he just thought it was important to answer the question. LOL


----------

